# Bling Vape Co



## Melis

Hi everyone
I've been searching the net for great deals on vaping equipment and happened upon a site called Bling Vape Co (https://blingsa.co.za). The prices on mods are pretty good and I'm really tempted to buy but I wanted to know if anyone has ordered from them before and if they are reliable to buy from?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Greyz

Melis said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been searching the net for great deals on vaping equipment and happened upon a site called Bling Vape Co (https://blingsa.co.za). The prices on mods are pretty good and I'm really tempted to buy but I wanted to know if anyone has ordered from them before and if they are reliable to buy from?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



I found them a week ago and I went ahead and placed a tester order with them.
Wismec Machina, mod only, for R360 including delivery. At that price if it comes then I've paid half what it would cost locally, if not it's not a lot of money to lose...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Oh, please ... someone ... say they're OK, but ...

I've just checked them on https://www.scamadviser.com/ and it is potentially dicey. 

@Greyz I eagerly await your reply

*EDIT: *The prices of their juices are about right -in the region of what I would expect to pay for an international juice purchased from one of our known vendors in SA, but the mods are unbelievably cheap. Too good to be true? 

Also, they say, " All Customers can enjoy piece of mind with the NO FAKES policy, If you get a device, please scratch and authenticate. as we scan the bar code and tag it with your unique order number before sending out any product, so if you find a fake we will reimburse you your order payment and give you R1 000 000 for the trouble of going through that nonsense of fakes."

R1 000 000??? In that case I'd be only too happy to find a fake - if they honour their policy, that is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Hooked said:


> Oh, please ... someone ... say they're OK, but ...
> 
> I've just checked them on https://www.scamadviser.com/ and it is potentially dicey.
> 
> @Greyz I eagerly await your reply



I did send off an email to their Tech Support and did receive a reply from a lady named Estie, although the email address was from a Mr Frik Rademan....
Estie did tell me they working on a local warehouse where they will hold stock, for now it appears their like a drop shipper of sorts. 
Guess it's just wait and see for now. I haven't received my tracking number yet but figured I'd give them a few days before I pounce.

I will be sure to post an update in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Seems they are Loco Vape in Secunda

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marek_710

Waiting to get the word....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@zadiac @Greyz Frik Rademan in Secunda is the owner of the website. All the info is listed on Scamadvisor. 

It's good that you received a reply @Greyz. My reasoning is that if the whole thing were a scam, they wouldn't bother replying to your email.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33

Greyz said:


> I found them a week ago and I went ahead and placed a tester order with them.
> Wismec Machina, mod only, for R360 including delivery. At that price if it comes then I've paid half what it would cost locally, if not it's not a lot of money to lose...


Some of those prices on that site are insane!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

something which has always been lost on me is the connection between vape gear and spinners ?

have i missed something 

off topic, sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jos

They list Paypal as an option - at worst you would get a refund from Paypal if the goods don't arrive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

The site seemed extremely dodgy! I think the last time I checked it, all the hyperlinks on the contact and about us took me to www.google.com

If it works, it would be really great. They do have stuff at epic prices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@Melis I hold you responsible for the fact that I went to sleep only at 4.30 a.m. !!! 

The selection of juice on that site is just incredible!! I'm always on the prowl for coffee juice for 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125, and, as always, I entered the word "coffee" in the their search bar. Sometimes I'm lucky and I find one or two, but WOW! There are hundreds! I haven't even gone through all of them yet- eventually I was falling asleep over my keyboard.

I must say, I'm very impressed with their website. In my search for coffee juice I view *many* SA websites and oh boy, do they have a lot to learn! This is what impresses me about Bling:

1. With most of the juices, the VG ratio is given - unlike many SA vendors.

2. With all of the juices, flavour descriptions are given - unlike a certain SA vendor who clearly doesn't deem it necessary to do so, in spite of the fact that the flavour description gives no indication as to the flavour. 

3. I'm familiar with some of the juice brands. By familiar I mean that I've tried them or seen them on SA vendors' websites, 
for example:

Cafe con Leche 
Barrista Brew
Joyetech e-liquid (well-known brand so their juice must be OK)
Kilo Moo

I also see that they have some of Phil Busardo's e-liquids - I thought he just did reviews!

I wonder if any of our forum oldies (old in experience!) know anything about this site?
Tagging @Silver @Rob Fisher @Stosta @Andre @Room Fogger (another possible group-buy?)

If I haven't tagged you please don't feel offended. I've just tagged names that immediately came to mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Those prices are crazy! If they are indeed legit and products authentic i would definitely use them

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

SmokeyJoe said:


> Those prices are crazy! If they are indeed legit and products authentic i would definitely use them



R300.00 for a Zeus !

crazy cheap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> I wonder if any of our forum oldies (old in experience!) know anything about this site?
> Tagging @Silver @Rob Fisher @Stosta @Andre @Room Fogger (another possible group-buy?)



Drop shipper... pass!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

@Braki Have a look at the prices of mods on this website - quite unbelievable! Not that I'm recommending them as they're still an unknown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Drop shipper... pass!



@Rob Fisher
What's a drop shipper? I assume one pays but never receives the goods?
And are you assuming this, or have you dealt with them or know someone who has?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Rob Fisher said:


> Drop shipper... pass!


Agree, not waiting 15-60 days for a preorder

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher
> What's a drop shipper? I assume one pays but never receives the goods?
> And are you assuming this, or have you dealt with them or know someone who has?



You pay and then they order from China and you wait!

I haven't tried them and never will. Waiting has never been something I'm very good at!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> something which has always been lost on me is the connection between vape gear and spinners ?
> 
> have i missed something
> 
> off topic, sorry



@vicTor Most vapers are X-smokers. A person who has recently stopped smoking is very edgy and needs something to fiddle with. Most peeps can't/don't chain-vape, so apparently fidget spinners can help. I wonder if it does? Thye're damn expensive though, but I've ordered 2 on a sale - not for me, but for my dogs. They've never smoked, but perhaps they'll enjoy playing with them.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> You pay and then they order from China and you wait!
> 
> I haven't tried them and never will. Waiting has never been something I'm very good at!



It's true that there's a waiting period and they say so on the site. I'm also not good at waiting but for coffee juice (and they have soooo many .....) I could cultivate a bit of patience ... I think ...

This is what the site says (for those who haven't looked at the site yet)

*FREE SHIPPING EASTER*
Free Shipping On ALL Order Using PROMO CODE

BLINGEASTER

Lead time 15-60days

Valid to 1 April 2018

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Watching this thread.
Thanks @Greyz for taking a risk with this


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> @vicTor Most vapers are X-smokers. A person who has recently stopped smoking is very edgy and needs something to fiddle with. Most peeps can't/don't chain-vape, so apparently fidget spinners can help. I wonder if it does? Thye're damn expensive though, but I've ordered 2 on a sale - not for me, but for my dogs. They've never smoked, but perhaps they'll enjoy playing with them.



thanks for clarifying that for me @Hooked 

...lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher
> What's a drop shipper? I assume one pays but never receives the goods?
> And are you assuming this, or have you dealt with them or know someone who has?


Very similar to Takealot. Stuff I've ordered from them, they came from the USA - sometimes you wait two weeks for it to come through. My mom waited a month. Depends on what you ordered - my book Thief's Magic by Trudi Canavan took two weeks to get to me. My tarot cards (UK publisher) was about a week or so...

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Just to be clear, a drop-shipper doesn't ever touch your goods. They will take your money and order the goods on your behalf, the goods are then shipped directly to you from the supplier, which means that you are also liable for the import duties, taxes etc. unless they expressly state that they cover these costs. 

Companies like Takealot will order the goods from their suppliers, the stuff goes to them and then they send it to you, so this isn't drop-shipping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## RainstormZA

BumbleBee said:


> Just to be clear, a drop-shipper doesn't ever touch your goods. They will take your money and order the goods on your behalf, the goods are then shipped directly to you from the supplier, which means that you are also liable for the import duties, taxes etc. unless they expressly state that they cover these costs.
> 
> Companies like Takealot will order the goods from their suppliers, the stuff goes to them and then they send it to you, so this isn't drop-shipping.


Yeah I did say it was similar, not the same... You still have to wait for the goods

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Braki

On Facebook they said it works like Wish. I looked at the website and haven't checked again. If it does work it will be a bonus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Melis

On their website they state that they cover import and customs duties.

Hopefully @Greyz has a good experience because those mod prices are just insane.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

BumbleBee said:


> Just to be clear, a drop-shipper doesn't ever touch your goods. They will take your money and order the goods on your behalf, the goods are then shipped directly to you from the supplier, which means that you are also liable for the import duties, taxes etc. unless they expressly state that they cover these costs.
> 
> Companies like Takealot will order the goods from their suppliers, the stuff goes to them and then they send it to you, so this isn't drop-shipping.



Do you know anything about Bling, @BumbleBee?


----------



## BumbleBee

Hooked said:


> Do you know anything about Bling, @BumbleBee?


Nope, I was just trying to clarify a point regarding drop shipping in general.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

I wanted to look for specific coffee juices tonight. Instead I found this ... perhaps it's just temporary, so I'll try again in the morning.

*This site can’t be reached*
*blingsa.co.za*’s server IP address could not be found.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> I wanted to look for specific coffee juices tonight. Instead I found this ... perhaps it's just temporary, so I'll try again in the morning.
> 
> *This site can’t be reached*
> *blingsa.co.za*’s server IP address could not be found.



Works for me? https://blingsa.co.za/


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Works for me? https://blingsa.co.za/



Nope, nothing here - maybe they decided that since I was on the site until 4.30 a.m. today I need to go to sleep early!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> Works for me? https://blingsa.co.za/



Works from here too 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Bulldog

Nope not working for me either


----------



## zadiac

They could be loading stock/items on the site. I've seen this happen with fasttech after a holiday or weekend. Takes a while and then the site is back up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Nope not working for me either



What a relief to know that I'm not the only one!


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Worked a while then kicked me off.
> 
> Would rather just stick with vendors I know and trust in any case.
> 
> Regards



Nooooo @Raindance Take a chance - be brave!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> On Facebook they said it works like Wish. I looked at the website and haven't checked again. If it does work it will be a bonus.



@Braki A bonus for now only though, as they're offering free shipping on promo. But after 1 April it might not be worth it to pay for them to ship to SA and then you'd have to pay courier fees in SA as well.


----------



## Hooked

Finally accessed website in the early hours of the morning and ... the deed is done. I've joined you in the ranks of the Bravehearts @Greyz ! Taking a chance only because of free shipping promo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> Finally accessed website in the early hours of the morning and ... the deed is done. I've joined you in the ranks of the Bravehearts @Greyz ! Taking a chance only because of free shipping promo.


dhl free or 3 months wait for post office free?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@BLING has joined the forum and I'm sure he'll address our concerns

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-518#post-657233


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> dhl free or 3 months wait for post office free?



DHL free - but free only up to 1 April


----------



## Melis

Hooked said:


> Finally accessed website in the early hours of the morning and ... the deed is done. I've joined you in the ranks of the Bravehearts @Greyz ! Taking a chance only because of free shipping promo.


Really hope it pays off for you. Keep us up to date.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Okay so I got an email with a TCG tracking number yesterday. I ran the tracking number through TCG website and not much info other than consignment details captured 04/04/2018.
Could this be the Wismec Machina that I just ordered on the 13th of March? No ways could it be my order, goods from China take 2 weeks to get here then spend anywhere between a month to 3 at Customs before reaching my paws...

And then The Courier Guy arrives at my door an hour ago with a Wismec Machina mech mod! 
I must say I wasn't expecting this to arrive for another 2 months in the least. I have no idea what magic Bling used to wing this to me so quickly but I'm hell impressed. 
I've attached pics of the mod as well as the receipt showing what I paid for the mod. 
There's a $10 charge for shipping but I'll gladly pay that if all my orders arrive this fast. 

Now I'm stuck with a new dilemma, because I wasn't expecting this mod to be here, I'm unprepared and have no 20700 battery for it 









Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Muchis

yay....il be spending some money tonight

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

That's great news @Greyz ! So now we know that Bling is legit.  

I've never had lengthy delays as you mentioned, with parcels from China or with delays at Customs - yet! I daresay my order from Bling might take a while because they have to source the juice which I ordered.

Anyway, happy vaping with your new mod - once you get a battery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi




----------



## Kalashnikov

So


Greyz said:


> Okay so I got an email with a TCG tracking number yesterday. I ran the tracking number through TCG website and not much info other than consignment details captured 04/04/2018.
> Could this be the Wismec Machina that I just ordered on the 13th of March? No ways could it be my order, goods from China take 2 weeks to get here then spend anywhere between a month to 3 at Customs before reaching my paws...
> 
> And then The Courier Guy arrives at my door an hour ago with a Wismec Machina mech mod!
> I must say I wasn't expecting this to arrive for another 2 months in the least. I have no idea what magic Bling used to wing this to me so quickly but I'm hell impressed.
> I've attached pics of the mod as well as the receipt showing what I paid for the mod.
> There's a $10 charge for shipping but I'll gladly pay that if all my orders arrive this fast.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with a new dilemma, because I wasn't expecting this mod to be here, I'm unprepared and have no 20700 battery for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


So there was no customs amounts to pay? You paid the price listed on the site plus $10 shipping . that's it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

...and everything is original...

they seem quite serious about fakes, as per their shipping policy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Greyz said:


> Okay so I got an email with a TCG tracking number yesterday. I ran the tracking number through TCG website and not much info other than consignment details captured 04/04/2018.
> Could this be the Wismec Machina that I just ordered on the 13th of March? No ways could it be my order, goods from China take 2 weeks to get here then spend anywhere between a month to 3 at Customs before reaching my paws...
> 
> And then The Courier Guy arrives at my door an hour ago with a Wismec Machina mech mod!
> I must say I wasn't expecting this to arrive for another 2 months in the least. I have no idea what magic Bling used to wing this to me so quickly but I'm hell impressed.
> I've attached pics of the mod as well as the receipt showing what I paid for the mod.
> There's a $10 charge for shipping but I'll gladly pay that if all my orders arrive this fast.
> 
> Now I'm stuck with a new dilemma, because I wasn't expecting this mod to be here, I'm unprepared and have no 20700 battery for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk



Enjoy the new goodies @Greyz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Kalashnikov said:


> So
> 
> So there was no customs amounts to pay? You paid the price listed on the site plus $10 shipping . that's it ?


No customs or anything for shipping besides the $10 charge. I've used FT and their $20 EMS shipping and even that was a 4 week wait.
I need to order more goods from them now. If this is their modus operandi them I'll be their customer for a while to come.

I couldn't resist, I installed a VTC5a along with the adapter and I'm rocking a .14ohm build.

Knurled Machina with Goon 1.5 and matching Knurled Drip Tip 
Dual 5 wrap Tri-Core 3x28/38ga gasPhase Ni80 and it's kicking HARD! 

For R364 this was my best buy of 2018 to date.





Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

If they are serious about their R1 million money back for a fake policy, losing half my teeth to a fake battery might just be worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

@Adephi I would also wish for a fake!


----------



## Spyro

I see a pretty easy way to get a million bucks out of these guys  it's a terrible policy for them. Looking forward to seeing how everything goes for everyone and I may splash some cash myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Ooooooh now I can't wait for my juice to arrive!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

Will need to get this for Vapecon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro

On a totally unrelated note, anyone know where I can chat to some fake product makers

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

has anyone else placed an order for hardware stuff other than @Hooked and her juice ? (coffee I'm guessing)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

vicTor said:


> has anyone else placed an order for hardware stuff other than @Hooked and her juice ? (coffee I'm guessing)


I have and it arrived today, less than 1 month later. 
I'm very happy!

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Greyz said:


> I have and it arrived today, less than 1 month later.
> I'm very happy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk



hi @Greyz sorry, I meant anyone other than yourself, congrats on the purchase by the way, looks awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Melis

I'm so glad you had a good experience with blingsa @Greyz! Enjoy the new mod once you get the battery!

I will be spending some money too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Melis said:


> I'm so glad you had a good experience with blingsa @Greyz! Enjoy the new mod once you get the battery!
> 
> I will be spending some money too



It's all thanks to you @Melis - your asking about Bling was the start of many an empty pocket, methinks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

I think the only “issue” (not that it is really an issue) is the whole PayPal payment thing..

If anyone is ordering soon please let me know, I’d like to purchase something


----------



## jm10

Nadim_Paruk said:


> I think the only “issue” (not that it is really an issue) is the whole PayPal payment thing..
> 
> If anyone is ordering soon please let me know, I’d like to purchase something



Paypal is great for refunds and disputes, a few minutes to set up an account could save you allot of money when buying online.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melis

It's my pleasure! Hope everyone has a pleasant experience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

@Greyz How long did it take from the day you placed the order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@jm10 I wonder if you could answer a PayPal question for me. I had an account with them years ago, but of course I now have a different credit card and they wouldn't accept it, so I opened another account for use with Bling. When I went to check out, it said something about PayPal not working (can't remember now) but then gave me the option to type in my credit card details, which I did. Everything went through and I received an email confirmation of payment from PayPal.

Is it normal, when paying through PayPal, to have to type in your credit card details? Since these details are registered with them when you open an account, I would think that it's not necessary?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @jm10 I wonder if you could answer a PayPal question for me. I had an account with them years ago, but of course I now have a different credit card and they wouldn't accept it, so I opened another account for use with Bling. When I went to check out, it said something about PayPal not working (can't remember now) but then gave me the option to type in my credit card details, which I did. Everything went through and I received an email confirmation of payment from PayPal.
> 
> Is it normal, when paying through PayPal, to have to type in your credit card details? Since these details are registered with them when you open an account, I would think that it's not necessary?



No it's not normal... Can you log into your PayPal account @Hooked?


----------



## jm10

Hooked said:


> @jm10 I wonder if you could answer a PayPal question for me. I had an account with them years ago, but of course I now have a different credit card and they wouldn't accept it, so I opened another account for use with Bling. When I went to check out, it said something about PayPal not working (can't remember now) but then gave me the option to type in my credit card details, which I did. Everything went through and I received an email confirmation of payment from PayPal.
> 
> Is it normal, when paying through PayPal, to have to type in your credit card details? Since these details are registered with them when you open an account, I would think that it's not necessary?



@Hooked , just like all other payment gates paypal has their issues verifying details from time to time, its most likely your expiry date(sounds weird but true) or system issues on their side. 

I have has the same issue with them and i emailed their support and they said it was resolved but from time to time i still enter details.

Funny enough i just had the same issue with mcdonalds delivery just now were i had to enter my card details for it to process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> No it's not normal... Can you log into your PayPal account @Hooked?



@Rob Fisher, She can but it cannot proceed to finalize the payment by the sounds of it, its verification issues from there side, i have an email from them ill try and dig up that explains the whole scenario. 

It has happened to me before so i know what she means. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> @Rob Fisher, She can but it cannot proceed to finalize the payment by the sounds of it, its verification issues from there side, i have an email from them ill try and dig up that explains the whole scenario.
> 
> It has happened to me before so i know what she means.



Ahhhh she probably has to go through that whole verification pain in the bum exercise...


----------



## jm10

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh she probably has to go through that whole verification pain in the bum exercise...



That would be my guess aswell , first world problems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> No it's not normal... Can you log into your PayPal account @Hooked?



@Rob Fisher Yes I can


----------



## Silver

Just regarding paypal

About a month ago my credit card got "compromised"
Someone tried to make two transactions within an hour at an online restaurant. Each was over R5,000
The bank contacted me and said they thought these were suspicious
I said they were not mine
So they disallowed these transactions, cancelled my card and issued a new one with a new number.

I asked them how this could have happened. They said they think its with online transactions. On that card i only do two things online. I pay my Telkom account occasionally online and i have that card linked to my paypal account.

What is stramge is that about a week prior to this i got two sms's on my phone from paypal sayong that my account was credited with like R12 or something like that. I was so busy i didnt investigate it but that was strange because i had not made any paypal activity for quite a while.

I still dont know what happened but am still nervous about paypal and havent had the time to fully go into it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Silver PaylPal rocks in a big way! It's a very secure way to pay for goods and you have lots of protection. I use PayPal often and touch wood I haven't had an issue in all the years I've used it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> @Silver PaylPal rocks in a big way! It's a very secure way to pay for goods and you have lots of protection. I use PayPal often and touch wood I haven't had an issue in all the years I've used it.



Same here. Been online buying bliss with PayPal. Never had any issues with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

I have also ordered from them tonight. Let's see!!

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

I'm still waiting for my juice, which was ordered on 28 March. However, they did say that it would take between 15 - 60 days, so I'm not worried yet. I guess with juice they have to source all the different ones, so I expect it to take long


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> I'm still waiting for my juice, which was ordered on 28 March. However, they did say that it would take between 15 - 60 days, so I'm not worried yet. I guess with juice they have to source all the different ones, so I expect it to take long


work days?


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> work days?



I would think so


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> I would think so


ok good luck


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> ok good luck



If you order a mod through them you receive it quite quickly. See posts from Greyz above


----------



## Greyz

Hooked said:


> If you order a mod through them you receive it quite quickly. See posts from Greyz above



It took my order a tad over 3 weeks from date of order, so I would guess around a month or so. 
My first date with Blingsa went swimmingly well, since then I've placed another order for 2 mods and some cotton, I'm expecting the 2nd date to go just as well

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Salamander

I ordered a mod and a fill bottle from them. 2 weeks from order to delivery. At the price - an absolute bargain!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Well I ordered the following:

1 x Wismec Luxotic BG Box Kit
1 x Voopoo MOJO Kit
1 x Drop RDA
4 X Sony VTC5a
Uforce replacement glass, coils and drip tips.
1 x Stentorian RAM squonk refill bottle

Let's hope for the best! 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

If anyone is ordering soon, please let me know


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Ordered a few coils From bling on the 7th, Got a message last night that my order is on it's way with The Courier guy and tracking number.. 
But The courier guy website doesn't have any details of my Waybill number. Will wait a few days and see what happens..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Nicholas Jones said:


> Ordered a few coils From bling on the 7th, Got a message last night that my order is on it's way with The Courier guy and tracking number..
> But The courier guy website doesn't have any details of my Waybill number. Will wait a few days and see what happens..


Now that is very fast! 11 days is so quick. You should receive your order tomorrow from TCG.
My experience was similar, I received a TCG tracking number and when I entered that into the TCG site there was only 2 lines of info and no departure time nothing.
But I received my order the next day.



Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> If anyone is ordering soon, please let me know


I’m thinking hard about this one lol very tempting but will Whatsapp u if I decide to go ahead


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> I’m thinking hard about this one lol very tempting but will Whatsapp u if I decide to go ahead


That’s the spirit brother!


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Greyz said:


> Now that is very fast! 11 days is so quick. You should receive your order tomorrow from TCG.
> My experience was similar, I received a TCG tracking number and when I entered that into the TCG site there was only 2 lines of info and no departure time nothing.
> But I received my order the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk



Yeah seemed very quick.
Thing is I don't get any lines or anything when I enter the tracking number. Just takes me to a screen saying sorry no packages have been handled hear..
No details found for waybill.
normally it says details captured or something like that..

Still hoping it shows something on the site tomorrow, other wise will send them a mail.. Or if I'm lucky will have a package waiting for me when I get home..


----------



## Adephi

Nicholas Jones said:


> Ordered a few coils From bling on the 7th, Got a message last night that my order is on it's way with The Courier guy and tracking number..
> But The courier guy website doesn't have any details of my Waybill number. Will wait a few days and see what happens..



Was there any other costs involved after you placed your order? Like import vat or additional courier fees?


----------



## Hooked

[QUOTE="Nicholas Jones, post: 665252

@Nicholas Jones Don't worry - that often happens with the Courier Guy - sometimes it takes them a while to update their system and Bling probably let you know the tracking number as soon as they had filled in the waybill. Check Courier Guy again tomorrow afternoon - it will probably reflect then. However, sometimes I've already received my parcel and their website still informs me that they don't have a record of it! So ... nothing to be anxious about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

N


Adephi said:


> Was there any other costs involved after you placed your order? Like import vat or additional courier fees?



Nothing else. I think it was $10 shipping for everything I ordered, and that was all. Didn't need to pay anything else.. Haven't received my parcel yet, But I don't think there should be any other fees to pay..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

Nicholas Jones said:


> N
> 
> 
> Nothing else. I think it was $10 shipping for everything I ordered, and that was all. Didn't need to pay anything else.. Haven't received my parcel yet, But I don't think there should be any other fees to pay..



Thank you. This still seems like a deal too good to be true. That's why me, and I'm sure a few others, are also a bit sceptical.

Keep us updated please if there is any hidden surprises.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Hooked said:


> I'm still waiting for my juice, which was ordered on 28 March. However, they did say that it would take between 15 - 60 days, so I'm not worried yet. I guess with juice they have to source all the different ones, so I expect it to take long


At least it will be nicely steeped.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

I've had the same experience with TCG, nothing to worry about @Nicholas Jones.
Seriously impressed with Blings turnaround time and prices, though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Placed an order with them 10 days ago, and upon seeing no movement sent them a mail last night. Was phoned this afternoon by a lovely lady explaining that the bottles I had ordered had not arrived yet, but could they sub with similar. Confirmed it is okay and received message that my package has shipped. Will see when it gets delivered, but if this keeps up I will definately be ordering from them again. Will let everyone know once I receive the package.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt

Room Fogger said:


> Placed an order with them 10 days ago, and upon seeing no movement sent them a mail last night. Was phoned this afternoon by a lovely lady explaining that the bottles I had ordered had not arrived yet, but could they sub with similar. Confirmed it is okay and received message that my package has shipped. Will see when it gets delivered, but if this keeps up I will definately be ordering from them again. Will let everyone know once I receive the package.


now that is impressive service.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Ok, some great feedback on my buy, just delivered to my table, so I'm a happy chappy. Order placed 8 April, accepted a swop of the bottles and delivery today. I think I may use them again, pricing is good and feedback on query was exemplary.



Everything safe and sound.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, some great feedback on my buy, just delivered to my table, so I'm a happy chappy. Order placed 8 April, accepted a swop of the bottles and delivery today. I think I may use them again, pricing is good and feedback on query was exemplary.
> View attachment 129773
> 
> 
> Everything safe and sound.



wow, not a bad lead time at all !!

enjoy the goodies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, some great feedback on my buy, just delivered to my table, so I'm a happy chappy. Order placed 8 April, accepted a swop of the bottles and delivery today. I think I may use them again, pricing is good and feedback on query was exemplary.
> View attachment 129773
> 
> 
> Everything safe and sound.


That is some seriously fast delivery time @Room Fogger! 
It gives me hope that my April 11th order arrives soon 

I also found their email correspondence to extremely good and their replies generally came within the hour. 

For sure, I'll be back for order no.3..

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MK_AHMED

If anyone is ordering on the 25th April can u please let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Greyz said:


> That is some seriously fast delivery time @Room Fogger!
> It gives me hope that my April 11th order arrives soon
> 
> I also found their email correspondence to extremely good and their replies generally came within the hour.
> 
> For sure, I'll be back for order no.3..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk


What email did you use for correspondence? I emailed them a few days ago and haven't heard anything yet. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> What email did you use for correspondence? I emailed them a few days ago and haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


I used sales@blingsa.co.za, think they replied about a day later by mail, send them another one if necessary. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

This is starting to look very promising. My scepticism is slowly getting less.

Now only if they can stock Vandy Vape products. Might send them a mail.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Got home today and received my Parcel.. 

Took a lot quicker than I expected and there was no other charges or any costs involved..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Adephi said:


> This is starting to look very promising. My scepticism is slowly getting less.
> 
> Now only if they can stock Vandy Vape products. Might send them a mail.


Good idea, maybe they can widen their variety to our benefit. Will be interesting to see their feedback if you send the mail.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Adephi said:


> This is starting to look very promising. My scepticism is slowly getting less.
> 
> Now only if they can stock Vandy Vape products. Might send them a mail.


My gut feeling tells me you on the market for the Pulse 80W Squonker?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Muchis

anyone order the "pre-order" stuff yet?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Room Fogger said:


> Good idea, maybe they can widen their variety to our benefit. Will be interesting to see their feedback if you send the mail.



I just want that VV pulse 80w. That mod is calling my name.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi

Nadim_Paruk said:


> My gut feeling tells me you on the market for the Pulse 80W Squonker?



Maybe you should mail them too. The more enquiries they get the better the chance they will look into it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Adephi said:


> Maybe you should mail them too. The more enquiries they get the better the chance they will look into it.


Will do so.. Not too sure as to why they wouldn't stock Vandy Vape Products


----------



## Adephi

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Will do so.. Not too sure as to why they wouldn't stock Vandy Vape Products



Got this response (within an hour!!) :

We are working with our suppliers to stock all Vandy Vape products.

As soon as we stock them we will post it online as soon as possible!

Thank you for contacting us.

Kind Regards
BLING SUPPORT TEAM

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Room Fogger said:


> I used sales@blingsa.co.za, think they replied about a day later by mail, send them another one if necessary. Hope this helps.


Emailed them again today. Hopefully I will get a response. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Emailed them again today. Hopefully I will get a response.
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


Got a reply today. Brilliant service. Allowed me to add to my existing order and pay the difference to still get the free shipping. Apparently my order should be here this week, which means 2 weeks from order. Will keep you guys posted. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Is anyone from cape town planning to order ?? We can start a group buy to get that free shipping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

@Faiyaz Cheulkar,

Waiting for the new Geekvape Aegis Legend befobe ordering.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

I sent an email to Bling Vape Co late yesterday afternoon and received a reply back within an hour. Impressive. 

I asked whether they will be stocking Lost Vape products as well. They said soon. 

Bring it on!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Is anyone from cape town planning to order ?? We can start a group buy to get that free shipping.


I'm planning on ordering something next week if you're keen?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki

Also waiting on Vandy Vape products before I place an order. Glad to see so many positive feedbacks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Humbolt said:


> I'm planning on ordering something next week if you're keen?


I want to order the aspire breeze and coils for it, that will be around r400. We need a 1400 total to qualify free delivery.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Me


Braki said:


> Also waiting on Vandy Vape products before I place an order. Glad to see so many positive feedbacks.


 Me too. Want the vandy vape squonk.


----------



## Humbolt

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I want to order the aspire breeze and coils for it, that will be around r400. We need a 1400 total to qualify free delivery.


I am planning to get the Zeus and maybe the bubble tank if they have it. If they don't, then just the Zeus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

my next order is going to be threw bling as 3fvape is pissing me of. and the cost are the same

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Moerse Rooikat said:


> my next order is going to be threw bling as 3fvape is pissing me of. and the cost are the same


What are they doing?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

normally you get the tracking number and then i track it on dhl website. now dhl cant find it. you can track it on the link they gave me but its been at the same spot for 3 days normally by now its on a plane on the way to sa not stuck. ask them who they sent it with as i paid for dhl not same 4xp china post. and still waiting on a response

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

I am so excited, I received an email late last night with a TCG tracking number. Ran it through the TCG site and no details popped up at all. Just checked again now and I see it's on it's way to Durban.
Last time I this happened I received the order the next day.
Because of the National Strike I am off work tomorrow, thank you SAFTU for allowing me the oppertunity to spend time with my new mods 

Just a quick timeline incase anyone is interested:
11 April 2018 - Order place and received confirmation of order
24 April 2018 - Receive tracking number
25 april 2018 - Recieve goods (if all goes well and the strike doesnt affect deliveries)

I am no mathematician but that is around 2 weeks if my subtraction is correct. Bladdy damn marvelous service if you ask me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Moerse Rooikat said:


> my next order is going to be threw bling as 3fvape is pissing me of. and the cost are the same



Me too. I've been eyeing the Themis RTA lately. Maybe we should request they stock PW Cotton?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## haiby

Will the Zeus bubble glass fit the singe RTA version? I too am in cape town looking for people to partner up with and get that free shipping


----------



## Captain Chaos

haiby said:


> Will the Zeus bubble glass fit the singe RTA version? I too am in cape town looking for people to partner up with and get that free shipping


I don't think it will. The single is 25mm and the dual is 26mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

Order update: 

I was expecting this to arrive yesterday but looks like the strike action delayed my delivery. I'm not stressed though, 15 days vs 8 to 12 weeks, in theory this delivery is 6 to 10 weeks early 

Really wish I'd taken a pic of the package this came in, @BLING does a great job repackaging. 

I been hunting to find the Dovpo VEE variable voltage mod but no one locally had it but Bling had and I pounced. Not sure but this might just be the only Dovpo VEE in the country.... 
No tempo control, no variable wattage, just a simple on/off switch and a digital PWM. I have 2 other VV mods and this one is a keeper - it hits just as hard as the Tesla Invader III.





0.11ohm 28*4/38 Ni80 Quad Fused Dual Coil @ 3.5v - virtually zero ramp up and more vapour than my lungs can handle!

Once again, thank you @BLING for the great service and super speedy delivery. Can't wait till your local warehouse is up and running, and deliveries take 1 to 2 days.

Greyz

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Greyz said:


> Order update:
> 
> I was expecting this to arrive yesterday but looks like the strike action delayed my delivery. I'm not stressed though, 15 days vs 8 to 12 weeks, in theory this delivery is 6 to 10 weeks early
> 
> Really wish I'd taken a pic of the package this came in, @BLING does a great job repackaging.
> 
> I been hunting to find the Dovpo VEE variable voltage mod but no one locally had it but Bling had and I pounced. Not sure but this might just be the only Dovpo VEE in the country....
> No tempo control, no variable wattage, just a simple on/off switch and a digital PWM. I have 2 other VV mods and this one is a keeper - it hits just as hard as the Tesla Invader III.
> 
> View attachment 130336
> 
> View attachment 130341
> 
> 0.11ohm 28*4/38 Ni80 Quad Fused Dual Coil @ 3.5v - virtually zero ramp up and more vapour than my lungs can handle!
> 
> Once again, thank you @BLING for the great service and super speedy delivery. Can't wait till your local warehouse is up and running, and deliveries take 1 to 2 days.
> 
> Greyz


Damn you're lucky. They said I hold receive mine this week, but haven't received a tracking number yet so waiting for next week.

What did you pay for that mod? 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Damn you're lucky. They said I hold receive mine this week, but haven't received a tracking number yet so waiting for next week.
> 
> What did you pay for that mod?
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk



When did you place your order @Michael van Jaarsveld? I placed mine on the 11th of April and received a tracking number 2 days ago. 

The mod was $38 aka R470 iirc - thats a steal if you ask me..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Greyz said:


> When did you place your order @Michael van Jaarsveld? I placed mine on the 11th of April and received a tracking number 2 days ago.
> 
> The mod was $38 aka R470 iirc - thats a steal if you ask me..


Placed my order on the 15th. I am not doubting it though. The communication so far has been good.

Maybe I must get myself one of those. Wow it is nice. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Placed my order on the 15th. I am not doubting it though. The communication so far has been good.
> 
> Maybe I must get myself one of those. Wow it is nice.
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk



Your 4 days behind my order so you should get a tracking email very soon. I must agree that communication with Bling has been a breeze.
With this order I didn't email them for any follow ups like I did the first order, I figured I'd try not bother them and see if there's any change in service or delivery.
Happy to say this order took a week less than the first and had no customs or any other charges sneak in.

If you like VV mods then I certainly say you will like this one. I mean, if Jai Haze liked it then......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

So it seems that these guys are quite legit, from what I've seen on this thread.
Question though: the normal airmail option ($10), does it use SAPO to delivery locally?


----------



## Room Fogger

aktorsyl said:


> So it seems that these guys are quite legit, from what I've seen on this thread.
> Question though: the normal airmail option ($10), does it use SAPO to delivery locally?


They seem to be using The Courier Guy in all instances. Don't know how it works but mine was delivered by them. I think the option covers them if it takes longer to procure, or for the container to arrive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Yesterday I received an email from Bling saying that my shipment is on its way and supplying me with The Courier Guy tracking number.

I ordered a few different bottles of juice on 28 March and they said it would take between 15 - 60 days. I reconciled myself to a long wait so I'm surprised and delighted that I'll be receiving it now. 

How I wish that I'd ordered more to take advantage of their Easter Promo of free shipping, but at that time we didn't know if Bling would turn out to be a villain or a hero - only @Greyz had been brave enough then to place an order and he hadn't received it yet. I took a chance and I'm sooo glad that I did!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

btw Bling is also on FB
https://www.facebook.com/BLINGSOUTHAFRICA

and they also have an app: BLING SA VAPE APP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Hooked said:


> btw Bling is also on FB
> https://www.facebook.com/BLINGSOUTHAFRICA
> 
> and they also have an app: BLING SA VAPE APP




The app is really bad at the moment though. Lots of adds. And looks like it just links to the website.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

Thanks BLING!!!

Ordered on the 15th of April 2018 and received majority of my order today.

Awesome service I must say! 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Thanks BLING!!!
> 
> Ordered on the 15th of April 2018 and received majority of my order today.
> 
> Awesome service I must say!
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


Quick question. is the rest of youre order that you waiting for... Is it pre order items? and will that be shipped separately at no extra cost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

I don't think it is preorder items. I order spare glasses and a drip tip. Maybe they just didn't have stock in the warehouse? To be honest, I added to my order a week after I ordered and they even shipped that to me together with this order. So they are super in terms of customer service. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## JohnoF

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Thanks BLING!!!
> 
> Ordered on the 15th of April 2018 and received majority of my order today.
> 
> Awesome service I must say!
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk



Did you have to pay for special battery shipping? or do the batteries get shipped with normal shipping?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

JohnoF said:


> Did you have to pay for special battery shipping? or do the batteries get shipped with normal shipping?


I got it with normal shipping, but I think it may differ. Not sure. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Room Fogger

Ordered on 29 March, in my hands today, batteries and battery holders.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

I was going to add batteries to an order and on checkout there is an option DHL Battery at $69.99, so I did not land up placing the order. @Michael van Jaarsveld and @Room Fogger did you just check normal shipping the first one on the list.


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

I just chose the normal option yes. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Bulldog said:


> I was going to add batteries to an order and on checkout there is an option DHL Battery at $69.99, so I did not land up placing the order. @Michael van Jaarsveld and @Room Fogger did you just check normal shipping the first one on the list.


Just chose the normal option on the list, and this is the second batch of batteries that I ordered, I also got some 18350 ones for my pipes. Again normal shipping. I think if you choose the DHL option you may get your stuff faster, and DHL themselves prescribe the way it must be transported, I'll wait a bit longer and save $60.00, nice little saving for the Vape budget.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> Thanks BLING!!!
> 
> Ordered on the 15th of April 2018 and received majority of my order today.
> 
> Awesome service I must say!
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk



Excellent!
How were you able to get the Luxotic BF Box Kit as its still on Pre-Order on their website? - https://blingsa.co.za/collections/wismec/products/wismec-luxotic-bf-box-kit-with-tobhino


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld

I just ordered and took a chance man.

I can't think it is actually still in pre order as it's been released quite a while. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

I think they term items which are not in SA as pre order. would like to know how long these take to get delivered

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Excellent!
> How were you able to get the Luxotic BF Box Kit as its still on Pre-Order on their website? - https://blingsa.co.za/collections/wismec/products/wismec-luxotic-bf-box-kit-with-tobhino


Lol Deemo I’m ready with my order when u are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I hope to get mine tomorrow, or Monday. It was loaded on to the manifest to Cape Town (from Jhb) today.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> Lol Deemo I’m ready with my order when u are


I'll send you a WhatsApp later on today


----------



## yolandre

Hi all,

Based upon member comments in this thread I decided to take a chance with @BLING... My order was confirmed on 13 April 2018 and was delivered to my desk today.




I'm really impressed with their pre- and post sale support and communication. Providing the service remain at such a high standard and the pricing remain so attractive I shall definitely strive to do all my future kit purchases from @BLING.

Many thanks @BLING!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

My juice order arrived today from Bling. See https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-953#post-671029

I place the order on 28 March. Lead-time was 15 - 60 days. On 1 May I received an email from Bling, telling me that shipment was on its way and giving me The Courier Guy tracking number. Wow! I'm impressed with @BLING !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> My juice order arrived today from Bling. See https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.t250/page-953#post-671029
> 
> I place the order on 28 March. Lead-time was 15 - 60 days. On 1 May I received an email from Bling, telling me that shipment was on its way and giving me The Courier Guy tracking number. Wow! I'm impressed with @BLING !


Me as well, but where did you see the e liquids, when I log in it says under construction


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> Me as well, but where did you see the e liquids, when I log in it says under construction



I've just had a look. Only the e-liquid section is down for "maintenance" but the rest is up and running. Gosh, I hope they're not going to remove the juice section - I'd love to buy more!


----------



## Room Fogger

Hooked said:


> I've just had a look. Only the e-liquid section is down for "maintenance" but the rest is up and running. Gosh, I hope they're not going to remove the juice section - I'd love to buy more!


Me as well, let's hope they come back there soon


----------



## Hooked

@BLING You're not doing away with the e-liquids are you?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre

My order of 27 March 2018 delivered today. Their juice section of the site still "under construction".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Andre said:


> My order of 27 March 2018 delivered today. Their juice section of the site still "under construction".


It seems the juice orders are the ones that take the longest...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Kalashnikov said:


> It seems the juice orders are the ones that take the longest...



I guess they have to source them, that's why. I don't mind waiting ... I just hope that we will still be able to order juice, as there's a lot more that I want!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> I've just had a look. Only the e-liquid section is down for "maintenance" but the rest is up and running. Gosh, I hope they're not going to remove the juice section - I'd love to buy more!





Room Fogger said:


> Me as well, let's hope they come back there soon


Bling's email response: 

"We temporarily hid the e-liquid selection to lower the prices a bit for the liquids.

We will let everyone know as soon as they release again.".

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Jengz said:


> Lol Deemo I’m ready with my order when u are


Are you ready to order brother?


----------



## Jengz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Are you ready to order brother?


Ayyyy I’m not, gonna spend my cash on some coils rather...


----------



## Kalashnikov

So my order has finally arrived partially with the exclusion of the Anita which is still on pre-order. Order placed 23rd April.

Great service from Bling. This is the most vape mail i have recieved in 1 order. Feels like my birthday today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## RainstormZA

Anyone putting an order in? I don't have Paypal and I don't want to ask my mom to help as she will moan at me for spending money on vape stuff. LOL. I'll be happy to pay into your account including shipping with Aramex to my location. I so badly want that Stagevape Venus RDA - only reason is that it offers 4 colours and I can't see it anywhere else in SA except Sir Vape which only has SS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Some coils and a small tank for my one pipe and some tips. Ordered 29 April and delivered today with a little cotton rope tester included. Thanks @BLING

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Anyone putting an order in? I don't have Paypal and I don't want to ask my mom to help as she will moan at me for spending money on vape stuff. LOL. I'll be happy to pay into your account including shipping with Aramex to my location. I so badly want that Stagevape Venus RDA - only reason is that it offers 4 colours and I can't see it anywhere else in SA except Sir Vape which only has SS.



I'll be ordering once the juice section is up and running again, but I don't know when that will be. Before I do I'll check with you if you still want to order - happy to help out if you do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> I'll be ordering once the juice section is up and running again, but I don't know when that will be. Before I do I'll check with you if you still want to order - happy to help out if you do.



Thank you so much. I am sure I can wait...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Thank you so much. I am sure I can wait...



Like your new profile pic lol


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> Like your new profile pic lol


Lol thanks, I need to put my original back of the rain turtle - in incan/mayan beliefs, it is caucauc / kawoq meaning rainstorm. My mayan sign is rainstorm and the rain turtle is associated with rain and water.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Lol thanks, I need to put my original back of the rain turtle - in incan/mayan beliefs, it is caucauc / kawoq meaning rainstorm. My mayan sign is rainstorm and the rain turtle is associated with rain and water.


He got lucky with that name then...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Steyn777 said:


> He got lucky with that name then...


Who?


----------



## Steyn777

RainstormZA said:


> Who?


The rain turtle....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

I see Bling now has the Lost Vape Paranormal DNA250 on pre-order for R 1860.00.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Captain Chaos said:


> I see Bling now has the Lost Vape Paranormal DNA250 on pre-order for R 1860.00.



@Captain Chaos I can understand your anxiety with that amount of money, but what do you mean "lost"? When did you order it? If I recall correctly, I remember reading something about their not being able to give an availability date on pre-order items?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## acorn

Hooked said:


> @Captain Chaos I can understand your anxiety with that amount of money, but what do you mean "lost"? When did you order it? If I recall correctly, I remember reading something about their not being able to give an availability date on pre-order items?


The LOST Vape Paranormal is available on pre-order and not LOST:







Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## jm10

Hooked said:


> @Captain Chaos I can understand your anxiety with that amount of money, but what do you mean "lost"? When did you order it? If I recall correctly, I remember reading something about their not being able to give an availability date on pre-order items?



@Hooked I think he was just letting everyone know that bling has the Lost Vape(which is a vape brand) dna 250 at a good price but its still on pre order.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Hehehehe @Hooked I thought the same thing in another thread. You're not alone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Hehehehe @Hooked I thought the same thing in another thread. You're not alone.



@RainstormZA That's a relief to hear! I thought I was losing it (pun intended)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Placed an order at 6am this morning, only items that are in stock already, nothing marked pre order, received the confirmation email. Any thoughts on what next and estimated time I'll receive my order since it's in stock?


----------



## Muchis

took me just over 2 weeks when I ordered items which were in stock

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

A small selection of juice is on the site now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Greyz

Noisy Cricket II-25 for R362 - I just couldn't resist buying another one for myself v

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Greyz said:


> Noisy Cricket II-25 for R362 - I just couldn't resist buying another one for myself v


Is that including shipping??


----------



## Greyz

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Is that including shipping??



No unfortunately there is still the $10 shipping cost. The total order came in under R500 only saving a few hundred rand but its still a saving 
(well thats at least how I'm justifying it to myself)

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Greyz said:


> No unfortunately there is still the $10 shipping cost. The total order came in under R500 only saving a few hundred rand but its still a saving
> (well thats at least how I'm justifying it to myself)


go big after r1400 free shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

after the 3fvape ***up my next order is by bling

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Muchis

been meaning to try 3fvape. ..any good?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz

Moerse Rooikat said:


> go big after r1400 free shipping



Damn, you don't mess around hey @Moerse Rooikat


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Muchis said:


> been meaning to try 3fvape. ..any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


right now i would say no.
but yes they are ok. just u wait long and make sure they send the correct invoice to customs. or u get a r3500 fine for there mestake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis

whaaaaattttt??????ill pass plom them!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA

Muchis said:


> whaaaaattttt??????ill pass plom them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Exactly, I was part of that group buy stuff up - had to pay extra along with others who had to chime in with their order too.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

bling group buy can work to get thet free shipping

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Moerse Rooikat said:


> bling group buy can work to get thet free shipping



If this happens I'm in..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Moerse Rooikat said:


> bling group buy can work to get thet free shipping


I am in for it, won't be a big order but I am in. When are we doing it ??


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Placed an order on the 21st May, received the confirmation email and that was thay, waiting for a tracking number or update since then, can't fault them though as it states 15-60 days, I just hope it doesn't actually take that long since the items were in stock already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Moey_Ismail said:


> Placed an order on the 21st May, received the confirmation email and that was thay, waiting for a tracking number or update since then, can't fault them though as it states 15-60 days, I just hope it doesn't actually take that long since the items were in stock already.



@Moey_Ismail I ordered juice and the lead-time was also 15-60 days, but I received my order a month later.


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am in for it, won't be a big order but I am in. When are we doing it ??



Me too. Really want that Stagevape Venus rda - I think it's on preorder, will check again


----------



## RainstormZA

Not on preorder yay

https://blingsa.co.za/products/stagevape-venus-rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

A day or two ago the Juice section was up and running. Today it's down again for maintenance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Hooked said:


> A day or two ago the Juice section was up and running. Today it's down again for maintenance.



Its a little annoying to say the least, also fluctuating prices due to exchange and pre order crap and up to 60 days delivery has just irritated me of the site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humbolt

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> If this happens I'm in..


me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

About two posts up I mentioned that the Juice had been up, then down again for maintenance. 

I asked @BLING to respond, but [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] removed that part of my post, because we are not allowed to ask a vendor to respond in a general discussion, in spite of the fact that that vendor's products are under discussion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

The delivery option of "DHL via the courier guy" doesn't appear if ththe shipment is below r1400. But this option still says 20 to 60 days. If below r1400 air mail is still 10$ which is not worth because of the wait time. 
Has anyone ordered for more than 1400 before ?? How much time did it take to reach ??
Screenshot for delivery options when purchasing above 1400


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

@Hooked eliquid delivery is $85 !!! How did u order ur eliquid ??


----------



## Muchis

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The delivery option of "DHL via the courier guy" doesn't appear if ththe shipment is below r1400. But this option still says 20 to 60 days. If below r1400 air mail is still 10$ which is not worth because of the wait time.
> Has anyone ordered for more than 1400 before ?? How much time did it take to reach ??
> Screenshot for delivery options when purchasing above 1400
> View attachment 133235


the free delivery took 3 to 4 weeks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Muchis said:


> the free delivery took 3 to 4 weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The delivery was through dhl ??


----------



## Muchis

TCG.. .think they use DHL to get it to SA then use TCG to do the door delivery 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

pr-oder for things we can get in sa. cant even get a blue zeus. not good at all


----------



## RainstormZA

Moerse Rooikat said:


> pr-oder for things we can get in sa. cant even get a blue zeus. not good at all



Yeah but you can ask them if they can get it for you.


----------



## Nicholas Jones

My buddy ordered for over R1400 and his order came in just over 2 weeks If I remember correctly..

I am going to be ordering next weekend.. If anyone would like me to add to my order let me know.. 
I am in Croydon kempton park if that helps anyone..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Hooked said:


> A day or two ago the Juice section was up and running. Today it's down again for maintenance.



I see they still have Juice on there site. It's just not in the category. If you search for juice or different names like Coffee, there is a few in the results..

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Nicholas Jones said:


> I see they still have Juice on there site. It's just not in the category. If you search for juice or different names like Coffee, there is a few in the results..



Ohhhhh!!!! Thanks for telling me that @Nicholas Jones!

EDIT: My comment was meant for Nicholas Jones, not Nicholas. Sorry @Nicholas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> @Hooked eliquid delivery is $85 !!! How did u order ur eliquid ??



It was the Easter promo - no delivery charges. I haven't investigated yet how much it would cost now and if it's $85 then I won't be ordering!!!! @RainstormZA perhaps you'd better ask someone else to help you with your order!!

When I used the promo I was only the second person to take a chance and order through Bling, who were an unknown to us at that time. If I had known that it was all on the level, I would have ordered much, much more juice!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> It was the Easter promo - no delivery charges. I haven't investigated yet how much it would cost now and if it's $85 then I won't be ordering!!!! @RainstormZA perhaps you'd better ask someone else to help you with your order!!
> 
> When I used the promo I was only the second person to take a chance and order through Bling, who were an unknown to us at that time. If I had known that it was all on the level, I would have ordered much, much more juice!!!!!



Yeah when @Moerse Rooikat does another group buy. My mom has agreed to get the xtar power bank so I will try get it from bling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah when @Moerse Rooikat does another group buy. My mom has agreed to get the xtar power bank so I will try get it from bling.



XTAR asked me to send them a video of the powerbank while it was supposedly charging. I did so this weekend. Waiting for feedback from their technicians.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Nicholas Jones said:


> My buddy ordered for over R1400 and his order came in just over 2 weeks If I remember correctly..
> 
> I am going to be ordering next weekend.. If anyone would like me to add to my order let me know..
> I am in Croydon kempton park if that helps anyone..


Please let me know when you are ordering.. Will join in


----------



## Captain Chaos

I'm wondering when Bling will have the Aegis Legend mod? It is still showing Pre-order, yet vendors in SA already have them available.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Captain Chaos said:


> I'm wondering when Bling will have the Aegis Legend mod? It is still showing Pre-order, yet vendors in SA already have them available.


who i need a second one my whife stole mine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Moerse Rooikat said:


> who i need a second one my whife stole mine



Ordered one on the 14th. Want to see their turn around time on Pre-Order products before i place my next order. 
Any idea what their delivery time is on stock thats not marked as Pre-Order


----------



## Muchis

2 to 3 weeks on non pre order....would like to know the times for pre order stuff

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov

Muchis said:


> 2 to 3 weeks on non pre order....would like to know the times for pre order stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Well they are using heaven gifts as their supplier. So the best way is to look on heaven gifts to see if items are still on pre order. Once its available on heaven gifts its should be available on bling not long after that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Muchis

awesome. didn't know that....thx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DreadZero

Received my order. Everything looking great!
Placed order: 9th - 13th (Added items)
Received tracking: 28th
Received parcel: 30th

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsharks

Ordered some awesome vape goodies yesterday from them, quite a big order but waiting in anticipation and hoping on quick delivery. 

BTW I am in Cape Town so next time I order we can defs do a nice group buy should anyone be interested as I still have a few things I would like  

Will keep you guys updated on the delivery date.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kalashnikov

By the way everyone it looks as the juice is available again

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Tsharks said:


> Ordered some awesome vape goodies yesterday from them, quite a big order but waiting in anticipation and hoping on quick delivery.
> 
> BTW I am in Cape Town so next time I order we can defs do a nice group buy should anyone be interested as I still have a few things I would like
> 
> Will keep you guys updated on the delivery date.


i am in need a aegis legend 200w camo mod and zeus tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

Also need a Zeus tank and bubble glass.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Humbolt said:


> Also need a Zeus tank and bubble glass.


might be cheaper if we get 6 and get it from 3fvape just do it right this time. 
think was r380 last time


----------



## Humbolt

Moerse Rooikat said:


> might be cheaper if we get 6 and get it from 3fvape just do it right this time.
> think was r380 last time


you sure? We just need a total of R1400 on bling for free shipping, which is also R380 for the Zeus.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Humbolt said:


> you sure? We just need a total of R1400 on bling for free shipping, which is also R380 for the Zeus.


and saver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tsharks

Moerse Rooikat said:


> might be cheaper if we get 6 and get it from 3fvape just do it right this time.
> think was r380 last time



No problem buddy just think Blings delivery times are way faster.


----------



## Hooked

If anyone in Cape Town wants to order juice, I'd love to join in and of course pay shipping pro rata. I don't want to add juice to anyone's order for mods etc. because the juice lead-time is quite long and it will delay shipping.


----------



## Hooked

Kalashnikov said:


> By the way everyone it looks as the juice is available again



@Kalashnikov Perhaps it was up when you looked earlier today but it's not now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Tsharks said:


> Ordered some awesome vape goodies yesterday from them, quite a big order but waiting in anticipation and hoping on quick delivery.
> 
> BTW I am in Cape Town so next time I order we can defs do a nice group buy should anyone be interested as I still have a few things I would like
> 
> Will keep you guys updated on the delivery date.


I am in


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> @RainstormZA That's a relief to hear! I thought I was losing it (pun intended)!


This happens to me EVERY single time I read the name of this mod ANYWHERE. kinda reminds my about "Missing Missy" (ask about it, lll share)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Delivery from @BLING, order placed on 15/05 and delivered today. One more due but that has pre- order items in, so hoping it releases soon.


New RDA to try, some 21700 batteries in anticipation, wraps for them and some pipe drip tips.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Kalashnikov

Room Fogger said:


> Delivery from Bling, order placed on 15/05 and delivered today. One more due but that has pre- order items in, so hoping it releases soon.
> View attachment 133717
> 
> New RDA to try, some 21700 batteries in anticipation, wraps for them and some pipe drip tips.


Gotta love the look of these 21700 Golisi cells. they just look like they mean business. Mine all charged up waiting for the Anita on pre-order to ship so i can load them in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Room Fogger said:


> Delivery from Bling, order placed on 15/05 and delivered today. One more due but that has pre- order items in, so hoping it releases soon.
> View attachment 133717
> 
> New RDA to try, some 21700 batteries in anticipation, wraps for them and some pipe drip tips.


So no problem getting batteries in?


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

When is the next group buy??? lol


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> Delivery from @BLING, order placed on 15/05 and delivered today. One more due but that has pre- order items in, so hoping it releases soon.
> View attachment 133717
> 
> New RDA to try, some 21700 batteries in anticipation, wraps for them and some pipe drip tips.



I'm seriously impressed with their lead time,

enjoy the goodies Meneer !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Steyn777 said:


> This happens to me EVERY single time I read the name of this mod ANYWHERE. kinda reminds my about "Missing Missy" (ask about it, lll share)



Missing Missy - do tell!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Kalashnikov said:


> Gotta love the look of these 21700 Golisi cells. they just look like they mean business. Mine all charged up waiting for the Anita on pre-order to ship so i can load them in.


The wait is killing me,  waiting for a Furyan that is also on pre-order still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777

Hooked said:


> Missing Missy - do tell!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Room Fogger said:


> The wait is killing me,  waiting for a Furyan that is also on pre-order still.


Know your pain, but I'm sure the wait will be worth it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Waiting for the Aegis Legend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Captain Chaos said:


> Waiting for the Aegis Legend.


Me toooooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SarChasm

Anyone from CPT placing an order anytime soon?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

SarChasm said:


> Anyone from CPT placing an order anytime soon?


yes in 2 weeks


----------



## SarChasm

Moerse Rooikat said:


> yes in 2 weeks



Cool, would you mind hitting me up please?
Might want to add a Zeus Dual and some wire.
Possibly a cheap mod as well.


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Hey guys.. i know it's short notice. I will be ordering either tomorrow or Sunday the latest.. 
So if there is anything you guys want.. Let me know..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Room Fogger said:


> Delivery from @BLING, order placed on 15/05 and delivered today. One more due but that has pre- order items in, so hoping it releases soon.
> View attachment 133717
> 
> New RDA to try, some 21700 batteries in anticipation, wraps for them and some pipe drip tips.


what delivery method did you use for this order ??? I too want to order batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> what delivery method did you use for this order ??? I too want to order batteries


When my buddy ordered his stuff. It included batteries, and he chose the free delivery and they came..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> what delivery method did you use for this order ??? I too want to order batteries


Their normal air mail for $10.00. Was pleasantly surprised, think it may be faster if you choose other options, but I’d rather buy more and wait a bit longer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Leven Naicker

Guys what's the process after you've received an order confirmation email?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Leven Naicker said:


> Guys what's the process after you've received an order confirmation email?



You Wait 

But not sure what you mean by process. Bling orders the stuff. they get it at the processing facility then they courier it to you through The courier guy. You should get an email from them with tracking number once they have sent it to you..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Anybody in jozi making a purchase soon , im interested in a group buy thanks


----------



## Muchis

I'm keen..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leven Naicker

Nicholas Jones said:


> You Wait
> 
> But not sure what you mean by process. Bling orders the stuff. they get it at the processing facility then they courier it to you through The courier guy. You should get an email from them with tracking number once they have sent it to you..


So only once it's in the country im able to track it ?


----------



## Greyz

Leven Naicker said:


> So only once it's in the country im able to track it ?



Once you get the Courier Guy tracking number you can track it locally. Although by the time you get that your package will be delivered the next day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Leven Naicker

Greyz said:


> Once you get the Courier Guy tracking number you can track it locally. Although by the time you get that your package will be delivered the next day


It's a sad yet exciting situation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

From Facebook:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis

wonder if they will be selling at the online prices?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz

This is a 1st, it's week 3 and I haven't gotten an email with the TCG tracking number yet. Normally by day 14 or 15 I get my email and delivery the following day. 
Fingers crossed the shop opening is what's delaying my package 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked

Looky-look!!! Seen on FB    

Now I can order some juice!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Juice section still down, but if you type in "e-liquid" in the search bar, you'll find some ... not much though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> Juice section still down, but if you type in "e-liquid" in the search bar, you'll find some ... not much though


diy your own hooked

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

I don't think @Hooked owns a Zeus. She doesn't have to mix her own juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Leven Naicker

Guys I placed my order on the 26th of may when should I expect delivery ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Leven Naicker said:


> Guys I placed my order on the 26th of may when should I expect delivery ?


Wow you are impatient... It says on the site between 15 to 60 days so we can't say exactly when. The only thing you have to do is wait.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

I queried my order the other evening as it had been 3 weeks and no tracking number. The reply I received stated they had some delays with regard to shipping but I should receive my order soon.
I'm only guessing but the same might apply to your order @Leven Naicker - maybe drop support an email and double check

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Leven Naicker

Greyz said:


> I queried my order the other evening as it had been 3 weeks and no tracking number. The reply I received stated they ahd some delays with regard to shipping but I should receive my order soon.
> I'm only guessing but the same might apply to your order @Leven Naicker - maybe drop support an email and double check


Thanks @Greyz this is really helpful will send them an email. Also have not received a tracking number

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asif

Greyz said:


> I queried my order the other evening as it had been 3 weeks and no tracking number. The reply I received stated they had some delays with regard to shipping but I should receive my order soon.
> I'm only guessing but the same might apply to your order @Leven Naicker - maybe drop support an email and double check



They told me the same thing. I placed an order on the 20/05/2018 and they first said it would be ready 3 weeks ago and that it was already at customs and now it's stuck at customs. And they keep saying soon, you will get ur device soon.

I know it does say 10 to 60 days so I'm just relaxing waiting for the 60day mark

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt

I just pasted the 30 day mark and it's not getting any easier to wait for my new Vape toys.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Kalashnikov

Leven Naicker said:


> Guys I placed my order on the 26th of may when should I expect delivery ?


Was anything you ordered on pre-order? Remember they order from heaven gifts so if heaven gifts is out of stock then there will be a delay to bling

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Maybe this email I received this morning may assist and clarify?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leven Naicker

Kalashnikov said:


> Was anything you ordered on pre-order? Remember they order from heaven gifts so if heaven gifts is out of stock then there will be a delay to bling


Nothing from pre-order didn't wanna risk further delay


----------



## Leven Naicker

Greyz said:


> I queried my order the other evening as it had been 3 weeks and no tracking number. The reply I received stated they had some delays with regard to shipping but I should receive my order soon.
> I'm only guessing but the same might apply to your order @Leven Naicker - maybe drop support an email and double check


Which tracking number have you not received?


----------



## Hooked

Captain Chaos said:


> Maybe this email I received this morning may assist and clarify?
> 
> View attachment 136207



Yep I also received that. I'm glad that you posted it @Captain Chaos. Perhaps it will help the first-time Blingers who are anxious about not having received a tracking number.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

*For all those who are interested in juice:*

As you have no doubt noticed, the juice section of Bling's website has been down and only a few juices are available elsewhere on the site.

@BLING would love to respond in this thread, but their hands are tied. According to forum rules, a vendor may not respond in a general thread. They may, however, respond in a thread *in their own forum *and therein lies the problem. Bling doesn't have their own forum. They have applied to be a registered vendor here and they are waiting to be accepted. Until then ... silence is golden.

Since I have been deeply concerned about coffee juice, I contacted Bling directly and I have some interesting and, Ihope, positive info to share with you, with Bling's permission,but first, an apology from Bling. 

Bling said, "We apologize for not talking on the thread but we are still waiting for approval as a Vendor on ECIGSSA and thus we are at this time not allowed to participate in any forum by means of communication unless we DM ."

*The reason why the juice section has been down is:*
I quote:
"we are underway with discussions to reduce the minimum recommended selling price of all 45000 E-liquids available at BLING VAPE CO. We want to reduce all the prices to make vaping more cost effective in the future." 

Bling is negotiating with hundreds of juice brands, so I'm sure that there will be a positive outcome. 

Their future plans include "an even larger collection of Juice available on our website soon. "
AND "We will be dropping the liquid shipping rates to regular shipping rates as soon as it becomes available again."











Thank you @BLING for all your efforts for the vaping community!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Ok, some mail I have been patiently waiting for hoping it would arrive before my birthday, but that was not meant to be due to preorder taking too long. My sincere thank to Elly from @BLING who really kept me sane and up to date on the progress, and expected time frame, as well of being positive. 

Reason I’m emphasizing that is this gesture when I opened the box, you guys remembered, even if it is belated, but still did it for me, one of a lot of customers.


Really made my day, and kudos to all at Blimg, it may take a bit longer, but it is definately worth it!



Now to the real business, Furyan mech received, Vapefly Galaxies rda awaiting to be relocated to its new home, some more 21700 bats to ensure I don’t run out, as well as 18500 bats for the purple rose epipe, can’t wait to try that bad girl as well!


Quite a hall with 2 more orders placed for another 4 RTA’s and RDA’s. Will keep everyone up to date with findings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Been getting the run around for the last week about a mix up at the sorting facility and then on Tuesday I get mailed saying that I'll have my tracking number by COD.

Today if Friday and still nothing. They not responding to my mails.

Service F&*$#@ SUCKS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Akash

Hooked said:


> View attachment 136508
> 
> *For all those who are interested in juice:*
> 
> As you have no doubt noticed, the juice section of Bling's website has been down and only a few juices are available elsewhere on the site.
> 
> @BLING would love to respond in this thread, but their hands are tied. According to forum rules, a vendor may not respond in a general thread. They may, however, respond in a thread *in their own forum *and therein lies the problem. Bling doesn't have their own forum. They have applied to be a registered vendor here and they are waiting to be accepted. Until then ... silence is golden.
> 
> Since I have been deeply concerned about coffee juice, I contacted Bling directly and I have some interesting and, Ihope, positive info to share with you, with Bling's permission,but first, an apology from Bling.
> 
> Bling said, "We apologize for not talking on the thread but we are still waiting for approval as a Vendor on ECIGSSA and thus we are at this time not allowed to participate in any forum by means of communication unless we DM ."
> 
> *The reason why the juice section has been down is:*
> I quote:
> "we are underway with discussions to reduce the minimum recommended selling price of all 45000 E-liquids available at BLING VAPE CO. We want to reduce all the prices to make vaping more cost effective in the future."
> 
> Bling is negotiating with hundreds of juice brands, so I'm sure that there will be a positive outcome.
> 
> Their future plans include "an even larger collection of Juice available on our website soon. "
> AND "We will be dropping the liquid shipping rates to regular shipping rates as soon as it becomes available again."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @BLING for all your efforts for the vaping community!!


HAPE??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> Been getting the run around for the last week about a mix up at the sorting facility and then on Tuesday I get mailed saying that I'll have my tracking number by COD.
> 
> Today if Friday and still nothing. They not responding to my mails.
> 
> Service F&*$#@ SUCKS.


Sorry to hear about that @JurgensSt , I have been extremely happy with their service, although I have to agree that they do not always reply to mails immediately. I have had feedback from them from mails sent at 11:30 at night. I think they got a massive consignment in, so maybe too busy packing it to courier out and not enough office time, not that this should ever be an excuse. Hope you get your tracking no soon.


----------



## JurgensSt

Room Fogger said:


> Sorry to hear about that @JurgensSt , I have been extremely happy with their service, although I have to agree that they do not always reply to mails immediately. I have had feedback from them from mails sent at 11:30 at night. I think they got a massive consignment in, so maybe too busy packing it to courier out and not enough office time, not that this should ever be an excuse. Hope you get your tracking no soon.



Product was advertised wrong on their site and I had no issue when they mailed me about it to fix up my order.
I've told all my vaping friends and co-workers about Bling because of what i've read on this forum and the great prices they have on their products.

BUT

What p1$$3d me off, is that you don't tell a customer you going to do one thing and then you don't do it.

Okay that me kicking my toys around for the day. Let's wait and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Akash said:


> HAPE??



????


----------



## Hooked

Leven Naicker

I can understand your anxiety if it's your first order with Bling, as i felt the same, so I would just like to share this with you. On 17 June I placed an order for juice (the second time that I've ordered from Bling). I heard nothing from them - nor did I expect to. The leadtime for juice is quite long (can't remember now how long) so I wasn't concerned. Today I received an email from Bling with The Courier Guy tracking number, which means that it has now been couriered from Secunda, where Bling's warehouse is. I expect delivery within the next day or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nova

I also put in a test order with them on 14 June, no juice. Made the same enqueries and got the same feedback emails from them. So.. Day 18.. Still waiting


----------



## Muchis

Its my 2nd order. First one was 3 weeks and went well. this one was placed on 12 June. made some follow ups and was told i would get a tracking nunber in a days time, a week later NOTHING. made more follows and was told there is an issue with sorting and that all is now sorted and that I will receive a tracking number. that was last week and to date no tracking and all follows being ignored. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova

Muchis said:


> Its my 2nd order. First one was 3 weeks and went well. this one was placed on 12 June. made some follow ups and was told i would get a tracking nunber in a days time, a week later NOTHING. made more follows and was told there is an issue with sorting and that all is now sorted and that I will receive a tracking number. that was last week and to date no tracking and all follows being ignored.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I sent an email today to query status, will post here as soon as I get a response.


----------



## Hooked

Nova said:


> I also put in a test order with them on 14 June, no juice. Made the same enqueries and got the same feedback emails from them. So.. Day 18.. Still waiting



@Nova And what was the leadtime? When I placed my juice order the leadtime was 10 - 30 days. I assume your leadtime was the same? If so, there's no need to be concerned on Day 18 only, is there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Akash said:


> HAPE??


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

This is purely my opinion and i understand many of you may not agree with what I say, the quality of service received is directly proportional to the amount of profit made by the company. The prices of their products is much less to what other dealers are offering. Answering support emails requires staff, if there is a backlog and they are understaffed they may not be able to respond on time. Of course they can hire more people but that would mean increased expenses and the cost is eventually passed on to the customers. These people are new and goof ups can happen. 
These people are importing from china and then shipping it to us, we dont have to worry about customs or delays by SAPO nor have to pay premium cost for express delivery. Their service sucks but they make it up to me with the money I save from buying from them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> This is purely my opinion and i understand many of you may not agree with what I say, the quality of service received is directly proportional to the amount of profit made by the company. The prices of their products is much less to what other dealers are offering. Answering support emails requires staff, if there is a backlog and they are understaffed they may not be able to respond on time. Of course they can hire more people but that would mean increased expenses and the cost is eventually passed on to the customers. These people are new and goof ups can happen.
> These people are importing from china and then shipping it to us, we dont have to worry about customs or delays by SAPO nor have to pay premium cost for express delivery. Their service sucks but they make it up to me with the money I save from buying from them.



Very well summed up. I ain't complaining - just gotta be patient and wait... It's not the end of the world.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Christos

Akash said:


> HAPE??


HARE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> This is purely my opinion and i understand many of you may not agree with what I say, the quality of service received is directly proportional to the amount of profit made by the company. The prices of their products is much less to what other dealers are offering. Answering support emails requires staff, if there is a backlog and they are understaffed they may not be able to respond on time. Of course they can hire more people but that would mean increased expenses and the cost is eventually passed on to the customers. These people are new and goof ups can happen.
> These people are importing from china and then shipping it to us, we dont have to worry about customs or delays by SAPO nor have to pay premium cost for express delivery. Their service sucks but they make it up to me with the money I save from buying from them.



I agree with what you said about them perhaps not having a huge staff to handle queries, but I haven't had ANY problems with my orders, which is the important thing. However, business is business and customers do expect to have prompt replies to emails, so although their prices are very good, @BLING might want to take heed of the frustrations which some peeps have experienced and commented on in this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Christos said:


> HARE

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

RainstormZA said:


> View attachment 138327


Just so @Hooked can see what we are on about....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Roodt

I see there is a bling vape store opening up in Vanderbijlpark, right around the corner from me, and on my daily commute to work.

I shall keep an eye open for when it is open for business, hoping the prices are the same in store, as online, with the same variety.

Will update as time goes by.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Roodt said:


> I see there is a bling vape store opening up in Vanderbijlpark, right around the corner from me, and on my daily commute to work.
> 
> I shall keep an eye open for when it is open for business, hoping the prices are the same in store, as online, with the same variety.
> 
> Will update as time goes by.


Please let us know. I saw somewhere that they did say their warehouse is not completed yet, this may be where the delays are coming in, but a shop will have stock shelf, so maybe timelines will become better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Roodt

Room Fogger said:


> Please let us know. I saw somewhere that they did say their warehouse is not completed yet, this may be where the delays are coming in, but a shop will have stock shelf, so maybe timelines will become better.



That was my thinking also. Hope it improves the service.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Roodt said:


> I see there is a bling vape store opening up in Vanderbijlpark, right around the corner from me, and on my daily commute to work.
> 
> I shall keep an eye open for when it is open for business, hoping the prices are the same in store, as online, with the same variety.
> 
> Will update as time goes by.




They are already open. Opened this last weekend.. Spoke to the guy on Facebook, and He said that the prices are higher in the store.. He said they range from R50 to R200 more than the site. Can't confirm about the prices as I haven't been there yet... 
I am thinking that getting stock for the store is maybe causing the delay in some of our orders.. 
Ordered on the 2nd June and still waiting for my order.. Either get told they waiting for one item that is on it's way to the sorting facililty or They just don't reply to emails...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## JurgensSt

They respond faster on Facebook Messenger, I've been communicating with them about my order that way.

My order should have been sorted and send out yesterday, as per my Messenger comms with them.

Lets see ...... Not holding thumbs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova

Hooked said:


> @Nova And what was the leadtime? When I placed my juice order the leadtime was 10 - 30 days. I assume your leadtime was the same? If so, there's no need to be concerned on Day 18 only, is there?


@Hooked The leadtime quoted was 20 to 60 days as far as I recall. The "18 days" I mentioned is 18 work days.. not sure how they calculate the days. If days are days then the total now is 27 days. But yes, you are correct, no need for alarm at this stage. Just hate the wait, especially since this is my first order with them and it was done "blind"... then I joined this forum and found this thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Nova said:


> @Hooked The leadtime quoted was 20 to 60 days as far as I recall. The "18 days" I mentioned is 18 work days.. not sure how they calculate the days. If days are days then the total now is 27 days. But yes, you are correct, no need for alarm at this stage. Just hate the wait, especially since this is my first order with them and it was done "blind"... then I joined this forum and found this thread



I understand what you're going through, but don't worry ... as far as I know everyone has always received their orders

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Just so @Hooked can see what we are on about....
> View attachment 138328



Ohhhhh!!! There's no HOPE for you ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Ohhhhh!!! There's no HOPE for you ...


Good thing too because I don't believe hope exists

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Nova said:


> @Hooked The leadtime quoted was 20 to 60 days as far as I recall. The "18 days" I mentioned is 18 work days.. not sure how they calculate the days. If days are days then the total now is 27 days. But yes, you are correct, no need for alarm at this stage. Just hate the wait, especially since this is my first order with them and it was done "blind"... then I joined this forum and found this thread


When to comes to businesses, the usual operating times apply for an office open from 8 til 5 Monday to Friday. Most businesses usually don't operate on weekends except physical walk in and buy shops. So Monday to Friday count as business days, mostly .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Nova said:


> @Hooked The leadtime quoted was 20 to 60 days as far as I recall. The "18 days" I mentioned is 18 work days.. not sure how they calculate the days. If days are days then the total now is 27 days. But yes, you are correct, no need for alarm at this stage. Just hate the wait, especially since this is my first order with them and it was done "blind"... then I joined this forum and found this thread


You tend to wait a bit longer for the goodies to arrive, but you save a bit of money and frustration. As @Hooked said, every single person that ordered has received. I think we have gotten used to buying straight from our local vape shops with a 1 or 2 day delivery time, that we kind of forget that they are pass on agents, you order, they source and import, they deliver. Was a new concept for me, but at least I’m not still waiting for 4parcels, nothing spectacular from Jan to Mar, with a 100 ton backlog at Witspos alone, and all staff on strike. I’ve written that off as schooling money. If I still get it I actually don’t really need it anymore.

Stay strong and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Muchis

I dont mind the wait...knew what i was getting into when i order, my beef is the promise of a tracking number in a day and then failure to respond to emails...its the hope that kills, or rather the HARE?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Muchis said:


> I dont mind the wait...knew what i was getting into when i order, my beef is the promise of a tracking number in a day and then failure to respond to emails...its the hope that kills, or rather the HARE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I agree with you on that. Sent them a mail as well, have 2things waiting, no response so far. But getting a tracking no and no goodies needs to be queried. I think it might be the Hare from Haunted House that kills,  hope has always floated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Good thing too because I don't believe hope exists



You don't believe in if any more?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> You don't believe in if any more?


To paraphrase " Do not trust to hope for it has forsaken these lands"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> To paraphrase " Do not trust to hope for it has forsaken these lands"



Ooooh you are a cynic of note!


----------



## Nova

RainstormZA said:


> When to comes to businesses, the usual operating times apply for an office open from 8 til 5 Monday to Friday. Most businesses usually don't operate on weekends except physical walk in and buy shops. So Monday to Friday count as business days, mostly .


Of course you are correct, even though I did not want THAT to be the answer 
Thanks to all for the info and support.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Has anyone ever cancelled a order with Bling and got their money back?

Send from this side of the screen


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> Has anyone ever cancelled a order with Bling and got their money back?
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Not as far as I know, so won’t be able to assist there. Have a look on the site, there must be something there that will assist you in getting it done if you so wish.


----------



## JurgensSt

I received my tracking number 

Tanks (*GeekVape Zeus Dual RTA 4ml * x 2) and Mod (*GeekVape Aegis Legend 200W*) are on the way to me. 

My drip tips are not

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Lol @JurgensSt they're watching yoooooou!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Muchis

JurgensSt said:


> I received my tracking number
> 
> Tanks (*GeekVape Zeus Dual RTA 4ml * x 2) and Mod (*GeekVape Aegis Legend 200W*) are on the way to me.
> 
> My drip tips are not


me too....happy day's!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Now it would seem that it is only me waiting! The wheel turns, but at this stage it would seem not in my favour. But there is hope!


----------



## RainstormZA

Room Fogger said:


> Now it would seem that it is only me waiting! The wheel turns, but at this stage it would seem not in my favour. But there is hope!



Count me, @Humbolt and @Faiyaz Cheulkar in... We're waiting for ours too

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JurgensSt

RainstormZA said:


> Lol @JurgensSt they're watching yoooooou!



They are  



Room Fogger said:


> Now it would seem that it is only me waiting! The wheel turns, but at this stage it would seem not in my favour. But there is hope!



Bug them like a psycho ex-girlfriend ......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz

TCG tracking number finally received 

Sent from my SM-G570F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Also Received my tracking number today.. But not showing up on the courier guys site yet.. So looks like it will only be delivered next week..
Also left out 2 items.. That they originally told me was hear.. Was told last week that the only thing they waiting for is a Mod. But that has been sent in this order, and 2 other items are left out.. Not complaining as it was something small. 
But there Communications could do with a bit of work...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Nicholas Jones said:


> Also Received my tracking number today.. But not showing up on the courier guys site yet.. So looks like it will only be delivered next week..
> Also left out 2 items.. That they originally told me was hear.. Was told last week that the only thing they waiting for is a Mod. But that has been sent in this order, and 2 other items are left out.. Not complaining as it was something small.
> But there Communications could do with a bit of work...



@Nicholas Jones The Courier Guy is sometimes slow with updating the tracking on their website, so check again tomorrow. I've sometimes already received a parcel which is still unknown on their webite!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

I received my order today. Ordered placed 17 June. Courier Guy tracking number received yesterday (or day before?) and part order received today.

Thank you for the surprise Caramel Frappe @BLING - you know me well lol!  I LOVE caramel anything and a coffee/caramel combination ... oh my!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> They are
> 
> 
> 
> Bug them like a psycho ex-girlfriend ......


May just do that, if I could get 3 debt collection agencies to stop looking for about a 1000 people with up to 30 calls a day on my moms unlisted telephone number in a week, anything’s possible!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Nicholas Jones The Courier Guy is sometimes slow with updating the tracking on their website, so check again tomorrow. I've sometimes already received a parcel which is still unknown on their webite!



I had the same issue, turned out a company gave me the wrong tracking number.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> I received my order today. Ordered placed 17 June. Courier Guy tracking number received yesterday (or day before?) and part order received today.
> 
> Thank you for the surprise Caramel Frappe @BLING - you know me well lol!  I LOVE caramel anything and a coffee/caramel combination ... oh my!!!
> 
> View attachment 138556


I am jealous now, we ordered on 12th June and still not received it. All they said is that they are waiting for one of the items in the order and they will ship it once they receive it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Humbolt

Placed order on the 12th, still waiting. They replied to my first mail in a few hours, the mail I sent 2 days ago has still not been replied to. Looks like their service is a bit hit and miss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am jealous now, we ordered on 12th June and still not received it. All they said is that they are waiting for one of the items in the order and they will ship it once they receive it.



I never received my entire order though ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova

Nicholas Jones said:


> Also Received my tracking number today.. But not showing up on the courier guys site yet.. So looks like it will only be delivered next week..
> Also left out 2 items.. That they originally told me was hear.. Was told last week that the only thing they waiting for is a Mod. But that has been sent in this order, and 2 other items are left out.. Not complaining as it was something small.
> But there Communications could do with a bit of work...


Same here, got a tracking number this morning confirming 90% of my order is on the way.... TCG says "No details found for waybill".
It's Friday the 13th, so I am not doing anything about it today. Monday is another day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

I see no one is getting their full orders this week. 

Looks like Bling took our products they needed to fill up their new shops.

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

There is one thing I don't understand.

Why send an uncompleted order, only to send the other stuff later? It's only going to cost them in the long run if they cover the remainder of the shipping a 2nd time. 

I much rather have a completed order send all at once, even if I have to wait a bit longer...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Just Got another Email from Bling with a Tracking number for the order I placed on the 17th with free shipping.. was just glass for my prince tank and some drip tips.. 
I think it all depends on what you order, as to how long it takes.. Some things they probably have in stock over seas others they need to order in.. 
Both Tracking numbers not showing up on TCG site, So They probably have packed them in the bag, but haven't been collected yet... 

Also just saw this on there site..

*STAFF TRAINING !*
We apologize for any inconvenience caused. Please Note that all out warehouse, sorting facility and customer service employees will be undergoing intensive customer relations training from: Monday 16 July to Friday 20 July. We have noticed that there is a lack of knowledge towards all customers and we are working to fix this. 

We apologize if this causes any delay in orders

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Muchis

someone has been listening to us

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

My 2 orders inbound, going to be a great week next week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Muchis said:


> someone has been listening to us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Yeah shows how a thread here can do wonders...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Bling's prices are so good, they could easily adopt the attitude of take it or leave it - yet they haven't and that's commendable. 

@BLING

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

@Humbolt did u get any reply ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt

Nope, still waiting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

My order was just delivered at home !!!! 

I'm stuck at work

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Some things that I have been waiting for for quite some time! Thanks @BLING , planning the next raid allready!


Happiness for my pipe with the Nautilus Mini, cannot wait to try it. A new Serpent Mini because I broke mine, Ammit for the squonker, Siren 2 because I am liking it more and more, and a Ijust S battery for something. Going to be a small setup but quite a heavy one, let’s see.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rascals003

Hi All, I placed an order with @BLING exactly only a month ago and received my package this morning, delivered at work. Super happy customer!!!
@BLING Thank you for always answering all my questions and responding to everything. I understand you may receive hundreds of emails a day from customers who wants to know whats happening with their orders and as I suggested in my email, a dedicated admin lady to respond to emails and a phone number on your website is much needed. Other than the response time on emails, I received PERFECT service, and theres not many companies who does that in SA, thank you again.

#Smoant Charon Mini
#Geekvape Ammit 25

Oh yes they had a fathers day promo I think where shipping was free if you added the promo code (which I didnt) but contacted them about it because I paid for the shipping and was sent a sweet pair of Golisi S30 batteries in place of the shipping.






https://mail.google.com/mail/u/1/?u...1&disp=safe&realattid=164a261d2a3cc61ccd31&zw

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Nicholas Jones

All these bling packages and hear i am stuck at work. 
Atleast mine will be waiting for me when I get home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JurgensSt

So I got my order.

1 out of the 3 products delivered are correct. 

Aegis Legend - right color
Zeus dual tanks ordered - Zeus singles received

WTF !!!













Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Oh no, JurgensSt, how terribly disappointing, especially after being at work all day and wanting to get home, knowing that your parcel had arrived.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Hooked said:


> Oh no, JurgensSt, how terribly disappointing, especially after being at work all day and wanting to get home, knowing that your parcel had arrived.


Owell that's life sometimes

Send from this side of the screen


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

Hooked said:


> @jm10 I wonder if you could answer a PayPal question for me. I had an account with them years ago, but of course I now have a different credit card and they wouldn't accept it, so I opened another account for use with Bling. When I went to check out, it said something about PayPal not working (can't remember now) but then gave me the option to type in my credit card details, which I did. Everything went through and I received an email confirmation of payment from PayPal.
> 
> Is it normal, when paying through PayPal, to have to type in your credit card details? Since these details are registered with them when you open an account, I would think that it's not necessary?





Paypal offers what they call a guest checkout option, where you input your card details and they process the payment for you. We use it on our shop and have never had any issues with the service at all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

TheFrozenRogue said:


> Paypal offers what they call a guest checkout option, where you input your card details and they process the payment for you. We use it on our shop and have never had any issues with the service at all.



Thanks @TheFrozenRogue ... the second time that i used PayPal it worked perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova

My Bling order finally arrived on Friday the 13th. Nothing wrong with that!
All except for 3 items.. some 18650 batteries, Nitecore Charger and black Zeus single. I think that JurgensSt may have received a piece of my order 
Yay! Thank you Bling!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard434

Hi guys. 
I'm also a buyer from bling, been waiting more than a month for my order however I have received my tracking number, the goods are in transit so it should arrive soon. Prices they offer are worth the wait if you're patient lol. I'll post a pic once everything arrives. I also know that if you order juice from them the delivery will take longer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

JurgensSt said:


> So I got my order.
> 
> 1 out of the 3 products delivered are correct.
> 
> Aegis Legend - right color
> Zeus dual tanks ordered - Zeus singles received
> 
> WTF !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen



Did you send a query to Bling to find out why they send you singles instead of dual rta's?


----------



## JurgensSt

Been talking to them via mail. They willing to refund me for the items missing from my order and collect the wrong tanks and give me the right tanks or refund me for them as well.

Waiting for feedback to find out how long it's going to take for me to get the my right order or my money back.



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rascals003

Received my items all yesterday. Everything as ordered, all besides a dud battery. Charger says its fully charged, when I put it in the mod it shows empty. Tried tye battery in all my other mods, same thing. Even swopped the chargers, just dead. Will email them in the morning and see whats going to happen

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

@BLING Order received today after a lengthy, very patient wait..




1 x Noisy Cricket II-25
1 x Black Manta RTA
1 x Wire Cutter

(Missing the batteries I ordered but they should arrive soon)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rascals003

Rascals003 said:


> Received my items all yesterday. Everything as ordered, all besides a dud battery. Charger says its fully charged, when I put it in the mod it shows empty. Tried tye battery in all my other mods, same thing. Even swopped the chargers, just dead. Will email them in the morning and see whats going to happen
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Ok so I contacted Bling this morning to let them know that one of the batteries I received was faulty. 
I received a reply back immediately saying they will send off a replacement for me. Hopefully it doesnt take a month to get here. Happy chappy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Back to not getting reply from them.
Clearly this place doesn't like me. 

Must have a rule set for my email.

Move to let him wait folder.

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Muchis

i was given 2 batteries short. mailed them on monday and no response

i think that rule applies to me as well @JurgensSt

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Rascals003

Muchis said:


> i was given 2 batteries short. mailed them on monday and no response
> 
> i thibk that rule appmies to me as well @JurgensSt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If you are on Facebook, inbox them, then you will be able to see when they read it and they usually respond almost instantly 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Richard434

So my order arrived recently.
Very happy with the condition of thee vape gear.
Sorry for bad picture quality lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard434

Richard434 said:


> So my order arrived recently.
> Very happy with the condition of thee vape gear.
> Sorry for bad picture quality lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jordan Botha

Does anyone know the waiting time on items that are not on pre order? Looking to buy some batteries, just unsure if the wait time is worth it.


----------



## Richard434

Jordan Botha said:


> Does anyone know the waiting time on items that are not on pre order? Looking to buy some batteries, just unsure if the wait time is worth it.


Since you're not ordering a variety of vape gear you'll probably have a much more quicker delivery you can decide to use dhl if you want but then you'll be paying a much higher amount than normal via the courier guy so I'd say 3-4 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jordan Botha

Well the entire order was going to be a VCT4, a single bay charger and I was thinking of adding a bottom fed RDA. The prices on their batteries had me raising an eyebrow though, around R70 something for a VCT4???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard434

Jordan Botha said:


> Well the entire order was going to be a VCT4, a single bay charger and I was thinking of adding a bottom fed RDA. The prices on their batteries had me raising an eyebrow though, around R70 something for a VCT4???


Yep it's insane that's why the wait is so worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Have a look at https://www.golisi.co.za/ for batteries 

Pricing is not bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Update on my o


Rascals003 said:


> If you are on Facebook, inbox them, then you will be able to see when they read it and they usually respond almost instantly
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



They start ignoring you on Facebook as well.
I mail them daily and FB message the daily as well,

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## RainstormZA

JurgensSt said:


> Update on my o
> 
> 
> They start ignoring you on Facebook as well.
> I mail them daily and FB message the daily as well,



Now that's not cool


----------



## Rascals003

Well I have suggested they be more prompt on their reply system and they responded that they are aware they lack in that area and are busy giving their staff training on this matter. I also suggested they add a phone number to the website which would cut their emails received by hundreds. A quick call just to get a quick confirmation is way better but they have promised that they are working on that

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rascals003

Hope you get a response real soon 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA

Rascals003 said:


> Well I have suggested they be more prompt on their reply system and they responded that they are aware they lack in that area and are busy giving their staff training on this matter. I also suggested they add a phone number to the website which would cut their emails received by hundreds. A quick call just to get a quick confirmation is way better but they have promised that they are working on that
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



And be aware that there are deaf people who rely on written communication. Like me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Got message back on FB 

Being asked the same questions I was asked via mail on Monday 

Tonight's therapy bill at my local pub is going to cost me the price on a new mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Muchis

JurgensSt said:


> Got message back on FB
> 
> Being asked the same questions I was asked via mail on Monday
> 
> Tonight's therapy bill at my local pub is going to cost me the price on a new mod


atleast you got a response. i got no reeponse and no battries 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt

Good morning and a good Friday to all.

So the final chapter of Me and Bling Vape has begun.

Spend time on FB Messenger yesterday chatting to them. 

Long story short .......

My black Zeus Dual will be send today and the two single Zeus tanks (Black and SS) will be collected.

I'll be refunded for Drip Tips and one Dual Zeus tank that I didn't receive


----------



## Muchis

JurgensSt said:


> Good morning and a good Friday to all.
> 
> So the final chapter of Me and Bling Vape has begun.
> 
> Spend time on FB Messenger yesterday chatting to them.
> 
> Long story short .......
> 
> My black Zeus Dual will be send today and the two single Zeus tanks (Black and SS) will be collected.
> 
> I'll be refunded for Drip Tips and one Dual Zeus tank that I didn't receive


great. at least you got a response. i still wait....its the hope that kills

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CharlieSierra

A Bling walk in store opened near me. Going there after uni.
Their prices look great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

CharlieSierra said:


> A Bling walk in store opened near me. Going there after uni.
> Their prices look great


let us know how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

CharlieSierra said:


> A Bling walk in store opened near me. Going there after uni.
> Their prices look great



I saw they have two shops opened now, one in Vanderbijlpark and one in Secunda

Wonder if the pricing is the same as on there site.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

[Please Remove if this comment is inappropriate or not allowed]

Safe to say I will probably not order from them in the future for a few reasons being
- Total saving does not ''really'' warrant the long wait times for items to arrive
- Poor customer service/communication.

I am by no means whatsoever slandering the company. I am just airing my opinion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Nadim_Paruk said:


> [Please Remove if this comment is inappropriate or not allowed]
> 
> Safe to say I will probably not order from them in the future for a few reasons being
> - Total saving does not ''really'' warrant the long wait times for items to arrive
> - Poor customer service/communication.
> 
> I am by no means whatsoever slandering the company. I am just airing my opinion.



Give them time to get their ducks in a row 

I'll order from them again to give them a chance to proof what they can do it right

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CharlieSierra

@Vape_Da_Ape 

So the prices in store are not the same as on the site @JurgensSt 

Some prices are kind of very high & some are still good. 
They have a very good method for testers but other than that it's just another vape shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

CharlieSierra said:


> @Vape_Da_Ape
> 
> So the prices in store are not the same as on the site @JurgensSt
> 
> Some prices are kind of very high & some are still good.
> They have a very good method for testers but other than that it's just another vape shop


They have to pay rent and salaries in local currency so their profit margins are going to be the same as other local shops. By importing we save on those costs and hence get the products at a cheaper rate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

CharlieSierra said:


> @Vape_Da_Ape
> 
> So the prices in store are not the same as on the site @JurgensSt
> 
> Some prices are kind of very high & some are still good.
> They have a very good method for testers but other than that it's just another vape shop


 

oh okay cool cool thanks for that hey , these overseas orders just take long for delivery man ay


----------



## JurgensSt

My one black Zeus Dual was delivered this morning

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

JurgensSt said:


> Have a look at https://www.golisi.co.za/ for batteries
> 
> Pricing is not bad



Pricing may not be bad but their service sucks NOOGIES! Ordered and paid last Wednesday and no response to emails and still no order! If I don't get answers tomorrow the crap is gonna hit the fan!


----------



## Muchis

Rob Fisher said:


> Pricing may not be bad but their service sucks NOOGIES! Ordered and paid last Wednesday and no response to emails and still no order! If I don't get answers tomorrow the crap is gonna hit the fan!


Dont hold your breath Rob....im waiting for an email response for over a week....this after I waited for over a month for an incomplete order....id rather pay a few rands or more or if I want to save a few bucks, id do heaven gifts, elegomall, etc....ships faster and they respond to mails(even though the English on the mails are dodgy, at least they value customers enough to respond)....i have ordered twice on Bling and sad to say, i will not be placing a third order......phew, needed to get that off my chest!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Muchis said:


> Dont hold your breath Rob....im waiting for an email response for over a week....this after I waited for over a month for an incomplete order....id rather pay a few rands or more or if I want to save a few bucks, id do heaven gifts, elegomall, etc....ships faster and they respond to mails(even though the English on the mails are dodgy, at least they value customers enough to respond)....i have ordered twice on Bling and sad to say, i will not be placing a third order......phew, needed to get that off my chest!!!!



I didn't order from Bling. I ordered from www.golisi.co.za the South African agents for Golisi, I would never ever order from a drop shipper ever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muchis

Rob Fisher said:


> I didn't order from Bling. I ordered from www.golisi.co.za the South African agents for Golisi, I would never ever order from a drop shipper ever!


And now I know why you wouldnt!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ahhh the plot thickens... I understand that Golisi and Bling are one and the same? Tomorrow will be interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

We placed our order on 12 June, still waiting for delivery, I tried my best not to bi*** about them but I give up now. Sold my two bay Um10 charger to order a 4 bay charger and so that I am able to charge 21700 batteries, but because of them I have been charging through my mod for almost two months now. 
If I want to save money in future I will just do a group buy. Won't order from them unless I hear some really good reviews.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> We placed our order on 12 June, still waiting for delivery, I tried my best not to bi*** about them but I give up now. Sold my two bay Um10 charger to order a 4 bay charger and so that I am able to charge 21700 batteries, but because of them I have been charging through my mod for almost two months now.
> If I want to save money in future I will just do a group buy. Won't order from them unless I hear some really good reviews.



Oh gosh, that's bad @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Pricing may not be bad but their service sucks NOOGIES! Ordered and paid last Wednesday and no response to emails and still no order! If I don't get answers tomorrow the crap is gonna hit the fan!



@Rob Fisher You will never receive your order within a week . The leadtime would have been mentioned and it's somewhere between 30 - 60 days, usually. Your order doesn't go directly to you. From what I understand, all orders first go to their Australia warehouse and are then sent on to the South African warehouse in Secunda. 

Furthermore, you won't get a tracking number until your order is sent from Secunda. Prior to that, everyone's orders are all together in one container (as I understand it).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh the plot thickens... I understand that Golisi and Bling are one and the same? Tomorrow will be interesting.



I saw somewhere - could have been their newsletter perhaps? - that Bling is now the sole distributor for Golisi in South Africa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rascals003

Hooked said:


> I saw somewhere - could have been their newsletter perhaps? - that Bling is now the sole distributor for Golisi in South Africa


Yip I received an email about it and it was on their websites homepage

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher You will never receive your order within a week . The leadtime would have been mentioned and it's somewhere between 30 - 60 days, usually. Your order doesn't go directly to you. From what I understand, all orders first go to their Australia warehouse and are then sent on to the South African warehouse in Secunda.
> 
> Furthermore, you won't get a tracking number until your order is sent from Secunda. Prior to that, everyone's orders are all together in one container (as I understand it).



@Hooked I ordered from the website https://www.golisi.co.za/ and there is no mention of a lead time... no mention that it's a drop shipment system...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## craigb

I personally find things like this damaging on a website I have not purchased from before. What plans do you think your vape can devise?



Can't even get the URL of their own site correct.



No physical/telephonic contacts for SA or Germany, only China.

Dodgy AF.

@Rob Fisher , looking forward to your chronicles of BlingSA/GolisiSa. Should be fun for us to watch (not so much for you stuck in the middle of it though)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Forgot to add, from their about us page. Emphasis mine.



> GOLISI South Africa: This is the new addition to the GOLISI Brand. The Sole Distribution rights for South Africa was awarded to BLING VAPE CO. in 2018 and with this award GOLISI South Africa was established with* the best service and quality* to all customers in South Africa.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have just had confirmation from Golisi in China that Bling is not a representative for Golisi and that we should not do business with Bling. This whole thing is very suspect. If I don't get an answer from Bling/Golisi SA today I will lodge a complaint with the credit card company!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

Rob Fisher said:


> I have just had confirmation from Golisi in China that Bling is not a representative for Golisi and that we should not do business with Bling. This whole thing is very suspect. If I don't get an answer from Bling/Golisi SA today I will lodge a complaint with the credit card company!


and according to their website they are looking for "provincial agents".

I wonder if that involves an upfront 'licensing fee'

Wonder if it's worthwhile for Golisi China to send out Cease & Desists.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked I ordered from the website https://www.golisi.co.za/ and there is no mention of a lead time... no mention that it's a drop shipment system...



Ohhh well maybe it works differently then ... though you seem to be having the same communication problem with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

craigb said:


> I personally find things like this damaging on a website I have not purchased from before. What plans do you think your vape can devise?
> View attachment 139849
> 
> 
> Can't even get the URL of their own site correct.
> View attachment 139850
> 
> 
> No physical/telephonic contacts for SA or Germany, only China.
> 
> Dodgy AF.
> 
> @Rob Fisher , looking forward to your chronicles of BlingSA/GolisiSa. Should be fun for us to watch (not so much for you stuck in the middle of it though)



lol @craigb I wish my mods would devise a way to remain full of juice! You should post this in And so it was Writ!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I have just had confirmation from Golisi in China that Bling is not a representative for Golisi and that we should not do business with Bling. This whole thing is very suspect. If I don't get an answer from Bling/Golisi SA today I will lodge a complaint with the credit card company!


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I have just had confirmation from Golisi in China that Bling is not a representative for Golisi and that we should not do business with Bling. This whole thing is very suspect. If I don't get an answer from Bling/Golisi SA today I will lodge a complaint with the credit card company!


I wonder then if they just conjured this up then...

https://blingsa.co.za/pages/authentication-certificates

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> We placed our order on 12 June, still waiting for delivery, I tried my best not to bi*** about them but I give up now. Sold my two bay Um10 charger to order a 4 bay charger and so that I am able to charge 21700 batteries, but because of them I have been charging through my mod for almost two months now.
> If I want to save money in future I will just do a group buy. Won't order from them unless I hear some really good reviews.



Agreed. I'm still waiting for my Stagevape Venus RDA and that damn wire... LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> I wonder then if they just conjured this up then...
> 
> https://blingsa.co.za/pages/authentication-certificates


The Golisi certificate is issued on behalf of Shenzen Gouli Technology, not Shenzen Enough Power, and it states that


> all GOLISI (Charger & Battery) Sold By <BlingSA> is Authentic and Obtained Through A Trusted one of Distributors in South Africa


 _(sic)_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Agreed. I'm still waiting for my Stagevape Venus RDA and that damn wire... LOL


Sir vape has the stage vape venus on special now !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Sir vape has the stage vape venus on special now !!


Yeah if I had known, I would have waited for that special lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Still no word from Bling. Would be very hesitant to buy from them again in future

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am so frustrated now, my chargers and batteries are not here yet, the DNA mod I wanted to order is out of stock. I don't buy hardware frequently and now i am not able to, so disappointed now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Humbolt said:


> Still no word from Bling. Would be very hesitant to buy from them again in future


Next time we just do a group buy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt

Yeah that seems the best option


----------



## craigb

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am so frustrated now, my chargers and batteries are not here yet, the DNA mod I wanted to order is out of stock. I don't buy hardware frequently and now i am not able to, so disappointed now


Well, maybe it means there's an even better DNA mod coming out soon that you are meant to have. At least that money is still in the bank/under the mattress.

Hope your charger and batteries arrive soon!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Update - I was contacted by the owner of Bling and Golisi SA with some explanation and documentation. He wanted to chat on the phone and I have given him my number to call. He also promised a refund or the same items through Bling. My one question, apart from some others, will be why to leave the Golisi website up and taking orders and money when the deal with them has broken down?

But at least he has made contact which was all I wanted in the first place. I will report back as this develops and I get more info.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rascals003

What I dont understand is that there are so many negative reviews, a company that can do so well if management JUST upped their game with their communication protocols. Im pretty sure Golisi pulled out because if the negative feedback Bling is receiving and didnt want to be affiliated with such negative wattage.

I knew about the issues before and still gave it a go and received my items well before their 60 day turnaround time and was very happy with the service I received, well apart from the one faulty battery which was given inplace of the shipping costs but Im scared as hell to order again. Was really hoping to buy all my stuff from them every once in a while

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Man im so glad im broke

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

SmokeyJoe said:


> Man im so glad im broke


Lol, I am broke that's why I ordered from them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Lol, I am broke that's why I ordered from them


Then you are under funded, not broke

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt

And my first rodeo with Bling has come to an end.

Tanks delivered and money refunded.



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rascals003

JurgensSt said:


> And my first rodeo with Bling has come to an end.
> 
> Tanks delivered and money refunded.
> 
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


Glad you got sorted. Enjoy the new gear

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos

Hooked said:


> You don't believe in if any more?


If is for children....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt

Bling has not replied to my mail of this week nor my mail of last week. Sent them a message on Facebook just now.
Order was placed on the 12th of June and still waiting. Not cool.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Muchis

welcome to the club

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rafique

Humbolt said:


> Bling has not replied to my mail of this week nor my mail of last week. Sent them a message on Facebook just now.
> Order was placed on the 12th of June and still waiting. Not cool.




yoh thats long, I already get excited for overnight shipping. Group buys are best for overseas ordering from my experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt

Rafique said:


> yoh thats long, I already get excited for overnight shipping. Group buys are best for overseas ordering from my experience


I'm used to waiting this long and even longer for things from Fasttech. Seeing the positive reviews on here about Bling really got my hopes up, hence the irritation at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rascals003

For what its worth, Im also still waiting on a reply on facebook since the beginning of the week just for a faulty battery which was suppose to be delivered ages ago

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Rascals003 said:


> For what its worth, Im also still waiting on a reply on facebook since the beginning of the week just for a faulty battery which was suppose to be delivered ages ago


Not cool. When they started off they were on the ball, and now it seems they've goon to sh*t.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And I'm still waiting for my refund from a website that takes your money even when they know full well they can't supply! 


Fulfilled my arse!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt

@BLING its the hope that kills you. 
So after a few emails with no response, and then going to Facebook, I finally got a response from @BLING yesterday apologising and telling me they are "looking into my order right now." So I get my hopes up thinking I will at least get some feedback, good or bad. Its been 24 hours later, so I assume this dude/dudette got onto a plane to Australia to go physically check on my order at their warehouse as I have still not received any feedback again after that.
Severely disappointed in them. One wants to try to support local as far as possible, but this is just a shame.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Well for me it's been nearly 3 weeks of ordering and paying for products they never had in stock in the first place and still no refund. A few emails saying that refund is in progress but zippo, nothing... LEMON!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Well for me it's been nearly 3 weeks of ordering and paying for products they never had in stock in the first place and still no refund. A few emails saying that refund is in progress but zippo, nothing... LEMON!



Shocking service.


----------



## jm10

Humbolt said:


> @BLING its the hope that kills you.
> So after a few emails with no response, and then going to Facebook, I finally got a response from @BLING yesterday apologising and telling me they are "looking into my order right now." So I get my hopes up thinking I will at least get some feedback, good or bad. Its been 24 hours later, so I assume this dude/dudette got onto a plane to Australia to go physically check on my order at their warehouse as I have still not received any feedback again after that.
> Severely disappointed in them. One wants to try to support local as far as possible, but this is just a shame.



Lodge a dispute with paypal... https://www.paypal.com/au/smarthelp/article/how-do-i-file-a-complaint-to-paypal-faq1357




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt

jm10 said:


> Lodge a dispute with paypal... https://www.paypal.com/au/smarthelp/article/how-do-i-file-a-complaint-to-paypal-faq1357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an excellent idea. They are still within their 60 day window, though - so I'll wait until that expires so at least I'll have a leg to stand on. 
Thanks for that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jm10

Humbolt said:


> That is an excellent idea. They are still within their 60 day window, though - so I'll wait until that expires so at least I'll have a leg to stand on.
> Thanks for that.



 Paypal is almost always on the buyers side unless the seller can prove that the buyer is been unfair or ridiculous in the demands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

There service seems to be getting worse . Had a damaged battery in my last order. Emailed them about it. Still waiting for a reply from that email. Need to check but could of been more than 3 weeks ago. Messaged them on Facebook and got a response the same day. This was about 2 weeks ago. Everything seemed fine until I sent a pic of the Battery then no more response. After numerous message on Facebook they eventually replied yesterday. Saying they will send a replacement battery. So will see how long that takes to get hear. Oh and some of the items that where left out of my original order. Still haven't arrived even after they said they received them and will send them to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt

Seems bling is need of a decent warehouse manager... why do people always ignore that part of their operations? A decent warehouses manager or clued up pro-active storeman is just as important as good sales staff. 

You can sell a million units, but your company will look absolutely dismal in the public eye if you can't deliver those million units on time and in full. Yet, companies just hire the first oke off the street cause that is mos not a key performance area...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cor

#blingmustfall seems to be in order!!! After reading all these posts ile be sure to make their name known in my next review video !!!!!_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Seems like to me they tried to grow too big too fast. When they started off, they had decent reviews, which is obviously not the case now

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> Seems like to me they tried to grow too big too fast. When they started off, they had decent reviews, which is obviously not the case now



This, or they just got very comfortable.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally, a refund of my order was done today! And the Golisi web site has been taken down.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Humbolt

Also finally got my tracking number on Friday. it remains to be seen whether the order is correct, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Sooo, has anyone ordered from Bling recently ? thinking of ordering something, but just want to see if anyone is still having problems


----------



## wazarmoto

Bling be closing by the looks of it


----------



## Rascals003

wazarmoto said:


> Bling be closing by the looks of it


Only closing to the public. They will only be selling to wholesalers

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto

Rascals003 said:


> Only closing to the public. They will only be selling to wholesalers
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


All the best of luck to them on that one then..... From loco vape to bling vape...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muchis

Good luck to them, or rather, good riddance!they still owe me batteries(from June), no refund and no feedback.....will be taking the matter further

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

wazarmoto said:


> Bling be closing by the looks of it



Your comment is very misleading. Be care of how you word things or say stuff - this is how false rumours are started...

Here is a message that I got in my "newsletter" from Bling: 



> *BLING South Africa*
> We will be closing to the public, and will only sell products to Wholesale and approved public clients.
> 
> In the pursuit to make our pricing structure more exclusive and to become a HUB for our South African business partners.
> BUY YOUR PRODUCTS NOW BEFORE
> 
> *14/09/2018*
> *CLOSING DATE TO THE PUBLIC.
> Who can register AFTER 14/09/2018? *
> 
> *Do you wholesale Vaping equipment? *
> *Do you own a Vape store? *
> *Do you buy in bulk? *
> *Do you need help importing Vape products? *
> *Are you a E-Liquid manufacturer?*
> *Do you want us to sell your product? *
> *If you answered yes to one of these questions you are more than welcome to register as a wholesaler with BLING.
> *


*
*
This confirms that it will be closing to the public as in not selling to the general public anymore and be selling to shops who want to order wholesale products by the number.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt

So is anyone placing a last order before the stop selling to the public

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw

Received my order yesterday. Order placed 24 July. I suppose it is still well within their 20-60 day delivery window. 
Got a little anxious I must confess.


----------



## Tinotenda Chirombo

Greyz said:


> I found them a week ago and I went ahead and placed a tester order with them.
> Wismec Machina, mod only, for R360 including delivery. At that price if it comes then I've paid half what it would cost locally, if not it's not a lot of money to lose...





Greyz said:


> I found them a week ago and I went ahead and placed a tester order with them.
> Wismec Machina, mod only, for R360 including delivery. At that price if it comes then I've paid half what it would cost locally, if not it's not a lot of money to lose...


Did you ever recieve that machina?


----------



## Tinotenda Chirombo

Drikusw said:


> Received my order yesterday. Order placed 24 July. I suppose it is still well within their 20-60 day delivery window.
> Got a little anxious I must confess.


That’s about a month. It’s within their window but still a long time


----------



## Greyz

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> Did you ever recieve that machina?



I did receive the Machina, this delivery took a while longer than my first order IIRC


----------



## Hooked

I also didn't receive my full order of juice a while back, but with all the hoo-ha going on I decided to just write it off - an amount of less than R200 wasn't worth the stress of trying to get a refund. I've discovered that it's best to choose one's battles. 

Imagine my surprise when a few days ago I received an email from Bling telling me that a refund has been processed - and I've since received the money, refunded to my credit card.

It might have taken a long time, but all's well that ends well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## franshorn

Walked into a buddy's office as he was typing in his credit card details to order a Intake. 

He immediately cancelled when I told him about the thread. R100 saving was not worth the effort

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Love their name. "Bling" and your money is gone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Received my battery finally yesterday, order was placed on 12 July. 


franshorn said:


> Walked into a buddy's office as he was typing in his credit card details to order a Intake.
> 
> He immediately cancelled when I told him about the thread. R100 saving was not worth the effort


I thought they are only doing wholesale orders now. 

But to be honest it's way better than ordering from china and depending on Sapo to deliver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Received my battery finally yesterday, order was placed on 12 July.
> 
> I thought they are only doing wholesale orders now.
> 
> But to be honest it's way better than ordering from china and depending on Sapo to deliver.


Tend to agree with you on that one, group buy should qualify for wholesale due to quantity, and I for one would rather wait a month or 2 instead of 5 months and they can’t tell me where my purchase is, PayPal refund might be due if they can’t find it in the next 2 weeks. They don’t know if it’s even been posted or if it actually left China. Airmail my rusty naught, canoe from there it would seem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Received my battery finally yesterday, order was placed on 12 July.
> 
> I thought they are only doing wholesale orders now.
> 
> But to be honest it's way better than ordering from china and depending on Sapo to deliver.



Yup 14 September was the cut off date according to their email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Mmmmm....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Ok. Is this a cry for help or what?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Sad ... I know that there were some peeps who had problems with Bling, but it's still sad ... and the poll on FB shows a majority vote for them NOT to close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

Sounds more like they where caught up in the middle of politics. And it will be really sad if the retail sector of vaping becomes like this. Will just discourage any new vendors from starting up.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

In my opinion it is a pity that, in situations like this, we as the buying public seldom get a clear picture of the actual situation.

If South African vendors are being prevented from buying from and selling juice to Bling I would like to know about it. The companies who are allegedly doing this are preventing fair competition. Competition is essential. It results in better prices, improved services and better products to name but a few.

If the evidence was clear that companies A,B and C were involved in this, I for one would never buy from them again as a matter of principle.
This (if the accusations are true) is not a case of companies having a right to sell or buy from whoever they want. It is a form of blackmail to say I will refuse to sell to you if you buy or sell to company X. To be in a position to make this threat you must be a big player. 

This practice is very common. The fact that it is common doesn't make it acceptable.

At the end of the day the consumer also suffers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 11


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Politics ‍ Eish. Seems we have a fair amount of it in the SA Vaping community. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Politics ‍ Eish. Seems we have a fair amount of it in the SA Vaping community.
> 
> 
> Until now I was blissfully unaware of this. Are you referring to this matter or are there others ?


----------



## jm10

Wouldn’t it be nice for some anonymous account or someone to publish all their findings of these so called politics, i would love to see if people(bling) are making mountains out of mole hills or if their is really market manipulation going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

I know it is a sad commentary on South Africans, but I can believe that Politics played a role unfortunately

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I know it is a sad commentary on South Africans, but I can believe that Politics played a role unfortunately


I'm with him on that one. People can be so cruel...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

jm10 said:


> Wouldn’t it be nice for some anonymous account or someone to publish all their findings of these so called politics, i would love to see if people(bling) are making mountains out of mole hills or if their is really market manipulation going on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I agree. It would be nice to know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Cor

The short while i was part of the vaping retail world working in a shop i can tell you story's that will make your arm hairstand up.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Cor said:


> The short while i was part of the vaping retail world working in a shop i can tell you story's that will make your arm hairstand up.



Care to share, I’m sure everyone is waiting in anticipation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## Cor

jm10 said:


> Care to share, I’m sure everyone is waiting in anticipation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol ime not sure if thats such a good idea theres aallot of skeletons in the closet thingy's involved.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## jm10

Cor said:


> Lol ime not sure if thats such a good idea theres aallot of skeletons in the closet thingy's involved.



Send me a pm, this goes to anyone in the industry, if you feel you will be victimised in any way send the details to me and i will be more then happy to post the details. I will keep your identity secret but just post the info so we are all in this loop




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10

Well i got a pm from some one and lets just say that most people that play victim are usually the ones who caused it for themselves. 

I would love bling to respond to this but i dont think they will, 

Ill leave this last bit here so anyone that is unaware can read further up(post #406) ; we all remember the Golisi/bling website incident. 

I have also met one or two new vape shop owners and not one of them complained about e liquid suppliers, it was the other way around were the suppliers wants them to stock their lines but they dont have the capacity yet. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked

Cor said:


> The short while i was part of the vaping retail world working in a shop i can tell you story's that will make your arm hairstand up.



Tell us, tell us!! You don't need to mention names ...


----------



## Cor

Ile use my pc tonight to type a big post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

jm10 said:


> Well i got a pm from some one and lets just say that most people that play victim are usually the ones who caused it for themselves.
> 
> I would love bling to respond to this but i dont think they will,
> 
> Ill leave this last bit here so anyone that is unaware can read further up(post #406) ; we all remember the Golisi/bling website incident.



Yip I was going to jump into the discussion but I thought better of it...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BLING

We know this will get taken down... but here goes, 

We as bling would love to comment and explain to you how and who is manipulating the market but we are not in this industry to be petty and childish like that... not to mention South African laws on Defamation... 

I think that we need to explain GOLISI issue to the public... 

We obtained the sole distro rights and was sabotaged by vendors telling GOLISI management that " If BLING is the sole distributor they will never support GOLISI ever again" 

nuf said... 

after all that our distribution certificate got taken away as they did not want to be in business with "hated" vendors...

We wanted to do good in SA but around every corner we get blocked or cut off...

*WE WERE NEVER ALLOWED TO BE ON **ECIGSSA **AS A VENDOR TO BE ABLE TO COMMUNICATE AND BE TRANSPARENT. *
THIS JUST GAVE US AN EVEN WORSE REP, because we can not answer any questions or respond to any allegations.. 

We at BLING love the vaping scene and we made it our mission to help smokers quit and to grow the industry as a whole, making sales channels and distribution channels seamless... unfortunately it would seem that in South Africa it is all about the money.

Please remember we love all our customers and respect every single vendor in South Africa.

If you have any questions please DM us on our FB page.

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rascals003

BLING said:


> We know this will get taken down... but here goes,
> 
> We as bling would love to comment and explain to you how and who is manipulating the market but we are not in this industry to be petty and childish like that... not to mention South African laws on Defamation...
> 
> I think that we need to explain GOLISI issue to the public...
> 
> We obtained the sole distro rights and was sabotaged by vendors telling GOLISI management that " If BLING is the sole distributor they will never support GOLISI ever again"
> 
> nuf said...
> 
> after all that our distribution certificate got taken away as they did not want to be in business with "hated" vendors...
> 
> We wanted to do good in SA but around every corner we get blocked or cut off...
> 
> *WE WERE NEVER ALLOWED TO BE ON **ECIGSSA **AS A VENDOR TO BE ABLE TO COMMUNICATE AND BE TRANSPARENT. *
> THIS JUST GAVE US AN EVEN WORSE REP, because we can not answer any questions or respond to any allegations..
> 
> We at BLING love the vaping scene and we made it our mission to help smokers quit and to grow the industry as a whole, making sales channels and distribution channels seamless... unfortunately it would seem that in South Africa it is all about the money.
> 
> Please remember we love all our customers and respect every single vendor in South Africa.
> 
> If you have any questions please DM us on our FB page.


Thank you for the reply. Its appreciated, I personally feel that Bling could have exposed Golisi and other vendors before things got this far and could have avoided many frustrations on your as well as your customers side and also customers would see those companies for what they rrally stand for and could give us the opportunity to decide if we wanna support those brands or not in future.

I personally drive pass atleast 5 vape stores to go to a vape shop where I feel appreciated for the support and welcomed with no arrogance when answering questions and I have spent over R10k there already (something the other shops could have had a share in)

As with Golisi, I will never support their products again because of their business ethic.

I will continue to support BlingSA should your doors remain open to me

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jm10

Rascals003 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Its appreciated, I personally feel that Bling could have exposed Golisi and other vendors before things got this far and could have avoided many frustrations on your as well as your customers side and also customers would see those companies for what they rrally stand for and could give us the opportunity to decide if we wanna support those brands or not in future.
> 
> I personally drive pass atleast 5 vape stores to go to a vape shop where I feel appreciated for the support and welcomed with no arrogance when answering questions and I have spent over R10k there already (something the other shops could have had a share in)
> 
> As with Golisi, I will never support their products again because of their business ethic.
> 
> I will continue to support BlingSA should your doors remain open to me
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



I sent bling a message to come and give their side of the story to which they replied they would and they have answered some questions sort of, they said that its better to contact them via facebook for better communications on this topic. 

This story has to many sides to it and I’m not really in the mood to pursue this cause i think its going to be allot of back and forth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked

Cor said:


> Lol ime not sure if thats such a good idea theres aallot of skeletons in the closet thingy's involved.



We all hold Honorary degrees in Archaeology

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Leezozo

I'm sad to see @BLING go. They always delivered without any issues. Correct products, reasonably priced and always within the time window. My latest order had two out-of-stock items which was already paid for, so they contacted me and *upgraded* those items without any additional costs. .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Standing from the outside and from being mates with many vape shop owners / juice manufacturers it *seems* the vaping industry in SA is run like a mafia run business. Some of the bigger guys dictate how things go and we can all see that there is price fixing especially on juices and I raised this previously. Seems if you also sell hardware cheaper than the big guys you are also looked down upon, ala Mirage DNA 75c. 

I might be wrong but that is what I see. I always questioned the magical R150 set price

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Standing from the outside and from being mates with many vape shop owners / juice manufacturers it *seems* the vaping industry in SA is run like a mafia run business. Some of the bigger guys dictate how things go and we can all see that there is price fixing especially on juices and I raised this previously. Seems if you also sell hardware cheaper than the big guys you are also looked down upon, ala Mirage DNA 75c.
> 
> I might be wrong but that is what I see. I always questioned the magical R150 set price



I always attributed the prices to recommended retail price just like the big coke cans and those small bottles.
I have also seen online vendors charging less then the manufacturers website pricing.

Recommended retail price/competitive prices are a big step down from mafia run organisation thou, but if people do run the industry like this i would love to know.

At the end of the day business is a shark tank and if you are not a shark or savvy you get eaten up.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor

My post will be going up tonight

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## Cor

Cor said:


> My post will be going up tonight


I think ile do a review and have a talk about these thingsand share what i know now that would be awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

Cor said:


> I think ile do a review and have a talk about these thingsand share what i know now that would be awesome



@Cor And ... ? We wait with bated breath

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cor

Hooked said:


> @Cor And ... ? We wait with bated breath


Sorry @Hooked for the delay i had a bit of a ruff twodays ile do the video in the morning and upload and add a link to this thread

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Please include subtitles for me @Cor


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Please include subtitles for me @Cor



Whew yes - so important!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@M.Adhir @GSM500 what's so funny? I have a legitimate reason for requesting subtitles, I'm deaf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GSM500

RainstormZA said:


> @M.Adhir @GSM500 what's so funny? I have a legitimate reason for requesting subtitles, I'm deaf.


Sorry, I didn't know.

But I also didn't intend to rate the post , must have hit the rating while scrolling on my phone

My apologies @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

I did not forget all ime just editing in the subs then ile upload.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Pop corn ready... all u need us Derek watts to present

Carte Blanche stuff expecting

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Nicholas Jones

incredible_hullk said:


> Pop corn ready... all u need us Derek watts to present
> 
> Carte Blanche stuff expecting



Well it is Sunday. hope we don't have to wait till 7 though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

BLING said:


> We know this will get taken down... but here goes,
> 
> We as bling would love to comment and explain to you how and who is manipulating the market but we are not in this industry to be petty and childish like that... not to mention South African laws on Defamation...
> 
> I think that we need to explain GOLISI issue to the public...
> 
> We obtained the sole distro rights and was sabotaged by vendors telling GOLISI management that " If BLING is the sole distributor they will never support GOLISI ever again"
> 
> nuf said...
> 
> after all that our distribution certificate got taken away as they did not want to be in business with "hated" vendors...
> 
> We wanted to do good in SA but around every corner we get blocked or cut off...
> 
> *WE WERE NEVER ALLOWED TO BE ON **ECIGSSA **AS A VENDOR TO BE ABLE TO COMMUNICATE AND BE TRANSPARENT. *
> THIS JUST GAVE US AN EVEN WORSE REP, because we can not answer any questions or respond to any allegations..
> 
> We at BLING love the vaping scene and we made it our mission to help smokers quit and to grow the industry as a whole, making sales channels and distribution channels seamless... unfortunately it would seem that in South Africa it is all about the money.
> 
> Please remember we love all our customers and respect every single vendor in South Africa.
> 
> If you have any questions please DM us on our FB page.


3 -15 days shipping selected. Its now been 54 business days with no response to 12 emails ,6 facebook messages and pms. Explain this?


----------

